# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Kööpenhaminan metrorengas

## antaeus

Tänään vahvistettiin että suuniteltu metrorengas Köpiksen keskikaupungin alueella tullaan rakentamaan. Tanskan Rakennusyhtiöiden järjestö 'Dansk Byggeri' kirjoitti tästä lehtitiedotteen.

Kopio tästä tiedotteesta:




> Folketinget har vedtaget Metro-Cityringen i København
> 
> Trafikinvestering på 15 mia. kr. vedtaget af Folketinget i dag. Dansk Byggeri: Der er tale om et trafikalt tigerspring.
> 
> Dansk Byggeri ønsker Hovedstaden tillykke med Folketingets vedtagelse af Metro-Cityringen.
> Metro-Cityringen er en underjordisk togforbindelse fra Københavns Hovedbanegård via Indre By og Frederiksstaden til Østerbro og videre til Nørrebro og derfra til Frederiksberg og Vesterbro og tilbage til hovedbanegården.
> 
> Der tale om ikke mindre end et trafikalt tigerspring for den kollektive trafik, siger specialkonsulent cand. polit. Finn Bo Frandsen i en kommentar.
> 
> ...


Te jotka hallitsette toista kotimaista ymmärrätte varmastikin suurimman osan, tanska on varsin helppo lukea vaikka itse puhuttua kieltä ei oikein ymmärräkkään (kuten melkein kaikki ruotsalaiset eivät, skoonelaiset poiketen...).

Se minä minua vähän kummastuttaa on että he puhuvat liikenteen aloittamisesta jo 10 vuoden päästä. Luin jostain että se voisi alkaa 2019 tai jotain sellaista.
Toivottavasti Länsimetro on hurissut silloin jo muutaman vuoden...

----------


## Renne

Kööpenhaminan metro on kyllä maailman paras metro, niin mukavaa sillä on matkustaa. Jonkin palkinnonkin se sai muutama vuosi sitten, valittiin maailman parhaaksi metrorakennusalan toimesta. 

Metrorenkaan louhintatyöt on aloitettu. Hinta tosin on kohonnut 15 miljardista tanskan kruunusta 20 miljardiin.

----------


## Renne

Suunnitelmissa ja julkisessa keskustelussa on paljon Köpiksen metron ja S-tåg laajennushankkeita. 

esm.
kartta

kartta

kartta

kartta

S-tåg city-tunneli pdf http://www.transport.dtu.dk/upload/i...ens_s-bane.pdf

Suunnitelmista S-tåg city-tunneli ja M4-linjan jatko Sydhavn-suuntaan on todennäköisimpiä projekteja metroympyrän valmistumisen jälkeen.

Kööpenhaminassa on valittu mielestäni oikea ratkaisu, ja sen kapasiteetti ja linjaston laajennusmahdollisuudet ovat vertaa vailla.

----------


## hmikko

> Kööpenhaminassa on valittu mielestäni oikea ratkaisu, ja sen kapasiteetti ja linjaston laajennusmahdollisuudet ovat vertaa vailla.


Maanalaisten asemien laituripituus on 60 m ja nykyisten 39-metristen moottorivaunujen kapasiteetti on saman pituista ratikkaa vastaavat 230 matkustajaa. Kaipa noita menee laiturille kahden yksikön juna? En nyt silti esittäisi laajennettavuuden osalta suuria hurraa-huutoja, vaikka ehkä Kööpenhaminan mittaluokassa ei kapasiteettirajat tulekaan vastaan. Ratageometrian puolestahan tuo on kätevä helsinkiläiseen möhköfanttimetroon verrattuna.

Muoks: tarkemman googlailun perusteella vaikuttaa siltä, että maanalaisille laitureille ei mahdu yhtä yksikköä pitempiä junia ilman isoja rakennustöitä. Kööpenhaminassa on tietysti pieni vuoroväli, mutta miten mahtaa onnistua esim. usean linjan ajaminen samalla rataosuudella? Nuo laajennussuunnitelmat näyttäisivät viittaavan siihen suuntaan, ja semmoisessa tilanteessa yhden linjan vuoroväli ei enää voikaan olla järjestelmän tekninen minimi.

----------


## Renne

En ole liian tarkkaan tutustunut suunnitelmiin, mutta käsittääkseni jos Köpiksessä onnistuvat 1-1,5 min vuorovälin, olisi M3-linja eli metroympyrä ja sitä käyttävä M4 jaettu 1-1,5 vuoroväleille, mikä ei ole lainkaan heikko palveluntarjonta. M4-linjalle on kaavailtu kolme haaraa ja mahdollisia sivuhaaroja, tietysti näillä olisi pidempi vuoroväli kuin M3:n ja M4:n yhteisellä osuudella.

Kööpenhaminalaiset ovat innoissaan S-tåg city-tunneli yhteydestä. Heidän mielestään se täyttää metrorenkaan jättämän tilan, sillä metrorenkaasta tuli laajempi kuin mitä monet olisivat halunneet.

Esitys siitä miten metrorengas ja Copenhagen C yhtyvät:
http://i30.tinypic.com/24xqg5s.jpg

Esitys siitä miten metroympyrä ja M1 sekä M2 linjat yhtyvät Kogens Nytorvilla, tämä on integraatiota  :Smile: 
http://i28.tinypic.com/neiwy9.jpg

Metroympyrä ja M1&M2 Fredriksbergillä:
http://i30.tinypic.com/2m2yznp.jpg

S-tågin keltainen linja eli ns. ympyrälinja voisi olla myös oikea ympyrälinja mutta sitä liikennöidään voisiko verrata "jokeri-linjana" vaikka keltainen linja voisi poiketa myös Kööpenhaminan keskustaan.

Tässä nähdään, että tekniset integrointihaihattelut Helsingissä ovat aivan turhia, koska muualla maailmassa integroinnilla tarkoitetaan vierekkäisiä asemia. S-tågin ympyrälinja on vain puoliympyrä, mutta ympyrän saa tehtyä vaihdoilla.

Tuntuu, että Helsingissä säklätetään vaihdottomista yhteyksistä, sellaisen ainoana tarkoituksena olla joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen estäminen. Kööpenhamina on Helsingin kokoinen kaupunki jonka metropolialue on jopa hieman pienempi kuin Helsingin, mutta silti siellä on tehty rohkeita päätöksiä joukkoliikenteen suhteen. Kaupunki jossa 35% pyöräilee kesät talvet, loput halutaan raiteille. Kööpenhaminassa on tullut voimaan jopa säädös, että kaikkilla tasakatoilla on kasvatettava puita. Vaihdottomia yhteyksiä ei tule tulemaan tässä miljoonan asukkaan metropolissa.

Kun katsoo noita Kööpenhaminan ratkaisuja, pitäisi viimeistään olla selvää, että Pisara ja toinen metrolinja eivät ole millään tavalla toisiaan poissulkevia.

Kööpenhaminassa on otettu raitiolinjojen palauttaminen esille, mutta poliitikoille kerralleen lakkautettu museoraitiotie tuo vilustuksen väreitä. Ja täällä Helsingissä 14km/h pikaratikkaa haluttaisiin sinne ja tänne ja tonne, mutta jos se menisi tunnelissa, yhtäkkiä minkään radan tarvetta ei olekaan.

No onhan tanskalaisilla rahaa, mutta on Suomikin EU:n rikkaimpia valtioita.

Helsingin piskuiset suunnitelmat ja ainaiset kinat joukkoliikenneradoista ovat kyllä häpeällisiä Kööpenhaminan ratkaisuihin verrattuna. Rata Tallinnaan tai Tukholmaan alkaa näyttää myös täysin säälittävältä, sillä Kööpenhamina ja Malmö suunnittelevat toisen ratatunnelin rakentamista ensi vuosikymmenellä. Syynä on Oresundin kapasiteetti, jotta sinne mahtuisi myös Tukholma-Pariisi suurnopeusyhteys.

Kööpenhamina-Malmö metroratatunneli:
kartta

Artikkeli ja galleria Ingenioren lehdessä
http://ing.dk/artikel/111514-borgmes...nd-for-syv-mia
http://ing.dk/artikel/111526-se-sven...der-oeresund#0

No tuota Oresundin kapasiteettia on helpottanut Malmössa käyttöön otetty city-tunnel 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_Tunnel,_Malm%C3%B6
http://www.citytunneln.com/en/The-Project/The-Project/

----------


## hmikko

Menee aiheesta ohi, mutta niuhotan nyt kuitenkin näistä.




> Tässä nähdään, että tekniset integrointihaihattelut Helsingissä ovat aivan turhia, koska muualla maailmassa integroinnilla tarkoitetaan vierekkäisiä asemia.


Termin 'integrointi' voi tietysti määritellä itse kukanenkin omiin tarpeisiinsa. Helsingin metron osalta keskustelun pontimena lieni alun perin se, että vaativan ratageometrian takia metron linjaaminen on hankalaa ja ilmeisesti metrokonttorin ulkopuolella oli monessakin paikassa kiinnostusta ajaa metroradalla kevyemmällä (tiukempaan kaarteseen pystyvällä) kalustolla.





> Kun katsoo noita Kööpenhaminan ratkaisuja, pitäisi viimeistään olla selvää, että Pisara ja toinen metrolinja eivät ole millään tavalla toisiaan poissulkevia.


Kaaviokuva kööpenhaminalaisesta asemasta ei kyllä kerro Helsingin joukkoliikenteen tarpeista yhtään mitään.




> Ja täällä Helsingissä 14km/h pikaratikkaa haluttaisiin sinne ja tänne ja tonne, mutta jos se menisi tunnelissa, yhtäkkiä minkään radan tarvetta ei olekaan.


Raide-Jokerin suunnitelmassa linjanopeus on luokkaa 25 km/h kokeneen suunnittelijan varman päälle arvioimana. Pikaratikkaa ei tällä hetkellä Helsingissä ole.





> Helsingin piskuiset suunnitelmat ja ainaiset kinat joukkoliikenneradoista ovat kyllä häpeällisiä Kööpenhaminan ratkaisuihin verrattuna.


No, Pääkaupunkiseudullahan on rakenteilla metrotunnelia suunnilleen yhtä pitkä pätkä kuin Kööpenhaminan renkaassa ja jos Kehärata lasketaan, niin tuntuvasti enemmän. Ehtiväisyydessä ei siis ehkä ole hävettävää, mutta kieltämättä täkäläisten tunnelien sijaintien esitteleminen vaatii hieman pokkaa. Asemia on murto-osa Kööpenhaminaan verrattuna, mutta toisaalta yhdelle Kehäradan tunneliasemalle mahtuu neljä kööpenhaminalaista metroasemaa peräkanaa. En tuota piskuiseksi väittäisi, mutta muita vähemmän mairittelevia termejä kyllä tulee mieleen.

----------


## Renne

Niin, Espoon metro ja kehärata ovat kyllä merkittävä askel eteenpäin, ja onhan raide-jokerikin ollut papereilla jo parisenkymmentä vuotta.

Tarkoitin, että kun katsoo Köpiksen suunnitelmia, S-tåg laajennus, metrorengas ja uudet metrolinjat, Öresundtåg ja Öresundmetro, niin ei voi väittää että Pisara ja toinen metrolinja olisi päällekkäisiä. Jopa mongoloidi näkee, että kaupunkiradat ja metroradat ovat täysin eri puolilla suur-Helsinkiä huolimatta muutaman kilometrin yhteisestä Töölön linjauksesta.

Mitä integrointiin tulee, toisella metrolinjalla olisi syytä käyttää kevytmetroa mammuttimetrojunan sijaan.

----------


## kouvo

> Kööpenhamina on Helsingin kokoinen kaupunki jonka metropolialue on jopa hieman pienempi kuin Helsingin


Juu, ei ole. Köpiksen tapauksessa ehkä voidaan jopa puhua metropolialueesta, helsingin kohdalla kyseisen termin käyttö on lähinnä huvittavaa.




> Tarkoitin, että kun katsoo Köpiksen suunnitelmia, S-tåg laajennus, metrorengas ja uudet metrolinjat, Öresundtåg ja Öresundmetro, niin ei voi väittää että Pisara ja toinen metrolinja olisi päällekkäisiä.


Miksei voi? Miten Köpiksen suunnitelmien perusteella voidaan ylipäätään sanoa yhtään mitään helsingin suunnitelmista?

Ja sitten vähän (enemmän) ohi aiheesta. Tuosta polkupyöräilystä yksi jos toinenkin suomalaispitäjä kyllä voisi käydä hakemassa oppia Kööpenhaminasta, eikä helsinki ole edes pahimmista päästä tämän asian suhteen.

----------


## Renne

Hä? Helsingin asukasluku ja Kööpenhaminan asukasluku ovat samat, lähelle 600 000. Helsingin metropolialueella asuu hieman enemmän ihmisiä. Köpiksessä 1,1milj. Helsingissä 1,4 milj.

Katsoessa Köpiksen suunnitelmia näkee, että Helsingissä ollaan täysin jäljessä. Köpiksen S-tåg on stadin stogeen verrattuna aivan ainutlaatuinen, vaikka paikoin S-tågin singnalointisysteemi on viime vuosisadan alkupuolelta. Mutta siinä missä Helsingissä on Espoon kaupunkirata, Vantaan kaupunkirata ja Keravan kaupunkirata Riihimäen ja Lahden haaroinen, oon S-tågin ratamäärä moninkertainen.

Helsingin metro ja Köpenhamn metro? Älkää edes aloittako. Ok. Köpikseen metro avattiin vasta 2002, mutta samalla tehtiin kaksi linjaa ja suunniteltiin kaksi lisää ja töihin myös alettiin heti kun kaksi ensimmäistä oli valmiita. Investoinnit metroon eivät myöskään ole jättäneet S-tågee museoitumaan, vaan S-tåg city tunnel suunnitelmat ovat pitkällä.

Huomioitavaa on myös toinen(!) rata Köpiksen ja Malmön välille. Huh.

Eikä metroring tai S-tåg city tunnel tehneet toista "tarpeettomaksi" tai "päällekäisiksi", sillä koska S-tåg linjat ja metrolinjat palvelevat täysin eri alueita.

Sinänsä kyllä harmi, ettei ole selvyyttä varaudutaanko metroring rakentamisessa Norrebrosta M4 linjan jatkaminen länteen-luoteeseen, mutta Sydhavn-suuntaan kylläkin keskustan eteläpuolella.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> S-tåg city-tunneli pdf http://www.transport.dtu.dk/upload/i...ens_s-bane.pdf
> 
> Suunnitelmista S-tåg city-tunneli ja M4-linjan jatko Sydhavn-suuntaan on todennäköisimpiä projekteja metroympyrän valmistumisen jälkeen.


Ei taida olla. Tämä linkkaamasi "suunnitelma" S-junatunnelista on yli kolme vuotta vanha, eli laittaisitko jonkun vähän ajankohtaisemman?

DSB:n sivuilla jätetään tämä vanha linjaus mukavasti käsittelemättä. Sen sijaan siellä puhutaan ulommalle kehälle muodostettavan ajankohtaisemman S-junalinjan rakentamista *pikaratikkana* (aivan oikein!).

Voisit jättää nuo absoluuttisina totuuksina esittämäsi väittämät jollekin toiselle foorumille, ja keskittyä sen sijaan etsimään tietoa, joka hyödyttäisi foorumilla käytäviä keskusteluja. Jotkut Malmön kaupunginjohtajan "metro"haaveet vuodelle 2025 ei ole millään tavalla kytköksissä tämän päivän Kööpenhaminan metroon tai s-junaan.

----------


## Renne

Kyllä S-tåg city tunnel on aivan voimassaoleva suunnitelma. Tosin nyt kun rakennetaan metrorengasta keskustaan, joka avataan 2014 ja on kokonaan valmis 2018, keskittyy DSB nyt Kööpenhaminan kantakaupungin sijaan Kööpenhaminan kehyskuntien kehäyhteyteen. S-tåg city tunnel on kyllä edelleen mapeissa eikä se ole pölyttymässä.

Öresundin metro taasen on hahmotelmasuunnitelma, ja itsekin pitäisin sille esim. EU-rahoituksen myöntämistä täysin vääränä, jollei Tallinnaan tai Tukholmaan ole ensin rakennettu rataa (Helsingistä).

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kyllä S-tåg city tunnel on aivan voimassaoleva suunnitelma.


Pistäisitkö nyt vain jonkun (tuoreemman) linkin, kiitos? Asiaton jankuttaminen ei hyödytä keskustelua aiheesta (joka on otsikon mukaisesti *Kööpenhaminan metrorengas*).




> Öresundin metro taasen on hahmotelmasuunnitelma, ja itsekin pitäisin sille esim. EU-rahoituksen myöntämistä täysin vääränä, jollei Tallinnaan tai Tukholmaan ole ensin rakennettu rataa (Helsingistä).


Öresundin metro on samanlainen "hahmotelmasuunnitelma" kuin vaikkapa tunneli yhdistämään Turun ja Tukholman, tosin sillä erotuksella, että Turusta Tukholmaan ei kulje edes junaa sillalla tänä päivänä. Tuskin kumpaakaan tunnelia on aloitettu poraamaan vuonna 2025. 

Tästäkin Öresundin tunneli"suunnitelmasta" olisi sitten kiva saada jotain järkevää linkkiä ja vähän selvennystä siihen, miten tämä liittyy Köpiksen metrorenkaaseen.

----------


## hmikko

> Mutta siinä missä Helsingissä on Espoon kaupunkirata, Vantaan kaupunkirata ja Keravan kaupunkirata Riihimäen ja Lahden haaroinen, on S-tågin ratamäärä moninkertainen.


Wikipedian mukaan S-tåg -järjestelmässä on kaksiraiteista rataa 170 km ja päivittäisiä nousuja 357 000.

Pääkaupunkiseudun kaupunkiradat:

Vantaankoski 15 km
Kerava 28 km
Leppävaara 11 km

yht. 55 km

Nousuja koko lähiliikenteessä vuodessa 54,4 miljoonaa eli 149 000 tasan vuoden kaikille päiville jaettuna. Helsingin metro on mitoitukseltaan lähempänä S-tågia kuin Köpiksen kevytmetroa ja jos sen (21 km ja 200 000 nousua/päivä) lisää lukuihin niin summat ovat 76 km ja 349 000 nousua yhteensä. Helsingissä ei ole kevytmetroa eikä Kööpenhaminassa ratikoita. Jos niiden nousujen määrät lisätään samaan kasaan niin aika lailla samaan mittaluokkaan päädytään raideliikenteen kokonaisnousujen osalta. Pääkaupunkiseudulle on lähiliikenteen leveäraiteista rataa tekeillä Kehärata ja Länsimetro, yht. noin 18 km.

EU:n taannoisessa raportissa sekä Helsinki että Kööpenhamina keikkuivat Euroopan hajaantuneimpien kaupunkiseutujen listalla kärkisijoilla, Helsinki mittarista riippuen jonkin verran pahemmin hajaantuneena. Vertailussa oli muistaakseni luokkaa 35 kpl länsieurooppalaisia suurkaupunkeja. Laajempi S-tåg -verkosto tai massapyöräily ei ole siis ainakaan tässä mielessä Kööpenhaminan yhdyskuntarakennetta pelastanut, vaikka kävelykeskusta ja pyöräily-ympäristö ovat epäilemättä kaukana Helsingin edellä. Tanskassa oli 60-luvulla aivan yhtä voimakas autohuuma kuin muuallakin ja rahaa autoihin pitkin matkaa enemmän kuin täällä Peräpohjolassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En ole liian tarkkaan tutustunut suunnitelmiin, mutta käsittääkseni jos Köpiksessä onnistuvat 1-1,5 min vuorovälin...


Mutta kun eivät onnistuneet. Yrittivät kyllä kovasti, mutta siitä ei tullut mitään. Taitavat ajaa nyt 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä. Lyhin metron vuoroväli Euroopassa lienee Pariisissa, ja se on kuljettajaohjauksella.

Köpiksen minimetrosta on myös hyvä ymmärtää, että se kustannettiin Örestadin uuden kaupunginosan tonttimaan myynnillä. Jatko-osien rahoitusjärjestelyistä en ole perillä. Mutta meillä ei ole puhettakaan siitä, että metrosta maksaisivat jotain espoolaiset maanomistajat, joiden maan arvo veronmaksajien rahoilla kustannettavan metron ansiosta nousee.

Köpiksessä saavat tietenkin minun puolestani käyttää rahansa miten hullusti haluavat. Minä en kuitenkaan kuunaan esittäisi, että rakennetaan metron hinnalla raitiotietä. Juuri sitä tämä minimetro on. Mutta onhan ranskalaiset keksineet oman samanlaisensa jo aikoja sitten, eli VAL-metron. Sehän on kuljettajaton bussi, jolle tehdään metrorata.

Köpiksellä voi ehkä sanoa olevan varaa vähän hullutella minimetrollaan. Paitsi että alkuosan maksoivat kiinteistökeinottelijat, Köpiksessä on tehty paljon hyvääkin autojen häätämiseksi ja kaupungin antamiseksi takaisin ihmisille. Ehkä ne vielä tulevat järkiinsä ratikankin kanssa. Lähettävät sitten kaikki loputkin tanskandogit tänne metron liityntäliikenteeseen.

Antero

----------


## Piirka

> Hä? Helsingin asukasluku ja Kööpenhaminan asukasluku ovat samat, lähelle 600 000. Helsingin metropolialueella asuu hieman enemmän ihmisiä. Köpiksessä 1,1milj. Helsingissä 1,4 milj.


Niin, mutta Köpiksen kunnan alueella (88 neliökm) asutaan tiiviimmin. Jotta Helsingissä päästäisiin samaan asukastiheyteen, pitäisi asukasluvun olla lähes 1,3 miljoonaa. Köpiksen taajamalueella (455 neliökm) asuu tuo lähes 1,2 miljonaa. Helsingin ja Vantaan yhteenlaskettu maapinta-ala on lähes yhtä suuri ja silti asukkaita on näissä vain vajaa 790.000. Köpiksen metropolialue (3030 neliökm) on sitten piirun verran suurempi kuin kuin pääkapunkiseutu ja kehyskunnat (Kirkkonummi-Vihti-Hyvinkää-Tuusula-Kerava-Järvenpää-Sipoo) yhteensä. Köpiksen kehyskuntienkin asukastiheys on yli kaksinkertainen Helsingin vastaaviin. Köpiksen metropolialuella asuu 1,9 miljoonaa kun Helsingin vain 1,3 miljoonaa. Helsingin pitää ensiksi kasvaa käpykylästä oikeaksi metropoliksi, ennenkuin kaupunkien raideliikennettä voidaan verrata keskenään  :Wink:  




> Sinänsä kyllä harmi, ettei ole selvyyttä varaudutaanko metroring rakentamisessa Norrebrosta M4 linjan jatkaminen länteen-luoteeseen, mutta Sydhavn-suuntaan kylläkin keskustan eteläpuolella.


Tosiasia on, että metro tuli maksamaan noin 2½ kertaa arvioitua enemmän. Nykylinjaston hinnaksi lasketaan 15 miljardia DKK (vuonna 2007), kun alkuperäinen 1980-luvun lopun hintalapun piti olla 4,5 miljardia kruunua (vuoden 2007 kruunuissa 6 miljardia). Noilla miljardeilla olisi kyllä saanut jotain ihan muuta paljon laajemmalle alueelle. Rakentamiskuluja tuskin saadaan edes kuoletettua vuoteen 2038 mennessä, jolloin sekä kalusto että infra on jo ehkä jouduttu uusimaan.

Tulevan metrorenkaan Nørrebron aseman rakentamisen määrärahoja höylättiin Kööpenhaminan kunnan budjetissa 2009. Määrärahaa vähennettiin siten, että asemalle ei näillä näkymin rakenneta Brønshøjn haaran vaatimaa laituri/raidejärjestelyä. Tietenkin tilanne saattaa muuttua ennen rengaslinjan avaamista vuonna 2018. Jos asema rakennetaan "riisuttuna mallina", niin Brønshøjn haaraa tuskin rakennetaan. Ja jos sitten päätetäänkin ehkäpä 2020-2030 -luvuilla rakentaa, niin metroliikenne Nørrebron asemalla joudutaan katkaisemaan rakentamisen ajaksi.

----------


## Renne

Kumipyörien ja kiskojen yhdistelmä vähentää kiskoista aiheutuvaa meteliä. Tähän ei kuitenkaan ole tarvetta Helsingissä. Vaikkakin on siis tarvetta kevytmetrolle. Kööpenhaminan esimerkki on hyvä esimerkki.

^^Tuosta raitioliikenteen nousuista, niin Helsingin raitiotieverkko käsittää noin 100 000 asukkaan alueen, kun koko Helsingissä on lähes 600 000 asukasta, pääkaupunkiseudulla hieman yli miljoona ja metropolialueella lähes 1,5milj. Niin kyllä vaikka stadin ratikan nopeus on 14km/h on se silti luksuspalvelua ja kalliiseen hintaan. Stadin raitioverkosto: hitainta ja kalleinta mitä rahalla saa. Raitioliikenne kannattaa kuitenkin säilyttää, sillä edes kevytmetroratkaisulla (tai pikaraitioratkaisulla) ei saada sellaista palveluverkostoa kantakaupungille, sen elinvoimaisena ja houkuttelevana pitämiselle, kuin nykyisellä raitiotieverkostolla. Olkoonkin, että esim. Töölössä ja Kampissa rataa on harvakseltaan, tulisikin rakentaa Topeliuksenkadulle ja Fredrikinkadulle raitiorataa.

----------


## hmikko

> Tuosta raitioliikenteen nousuista, niin Helsingin raitiotieverkko käsittää noin 100 000 asukkaan alueen, kun koko Helsingissä on lähes 600 000 asukasta, pääkaupunkiseudulla hieman yli miljoona ja metropolialueella lähes 1,5milj. Niin kyllä vaikka stadin ratikan nopeus on 14km/h on se silti luksuspalvelua ja kalliiseen hintaan.


Köpiksen metrorengas kattaa sunnilleen vastaavan kokoisen pläntin, jolla tosin asuu oleellisesti enemmän porukkaa koska korttelikaupunki on levittäytynyt tasamaalla aikaisemmin ja laajemmalle kuin Helsingissä. Ihan halvalla eivät hekään omaa luksuspalveluaan saa, ja toisaalta molemmissa on matkustajina paljon muitakin kuin alueen asukkaita. Minimetro ja perinteinen katuratikka taitavat asettua tuossa varsin suoraan vertailuun, kun matkojen pituus renkaassa ja ratikassa lienevät lähes samaa luokkaa ja vaunun kapasiteettikin melkein. Metro menee kovempaa ja halvemmalla mutta kävelyajat ovat pidempiä ja 17 maanalaisen aseman ylläpito maksaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minä en kuitenkaan kuunaan esittäisi, että rakennetaan metron hinnalla raitiotietä. Juuri sitä tämä minimetro on. Mutta onhan ranskalaiset keksineet oman samanlaisensa jo aikoja sitten, eli VAL-metron. Sehän on kuljettajaton bussi, jolle tehdään metrorata.


Periaatteessa minulla on myönteisiä matkustajakokemuksia VAL:sta Lillessä. Fiksun oloinen systeemi sinänsä. Vasta nyt muutamana viime vuotena olen ruvennut numeroiden valossa vähän miettimään onko siinä sittenkään järkeä verrattuna raitiotiehen.

Samaa keskustelua on käyty Ranskassakin. Esimerkiksi Rennesissä oli kova vääntö siitä tehdäänkö VAL vai ratikka. Poliittiseksi päätökseksi tuli, että VAL sen olla pitää. Suurin osa Ranskan maakuntakeskuksista on kylläkin päättänyt toisin, kun moderneja raitioteitä rakennetaan koko ajan mitä monimuotoisimpiin kaupunkeihin. Raitiotien suurimpana etuna jopa kustannussäästöjen edellä nähdään mahdollisuus strukturoida uudelleen kaupunkiympäristöä.

Rennes näyttää olevan omilla linjoillaan myös metron laajennuksessa. Ensimmäinen linja on perinteinen VAL (joka perustuu samaan tekniikkaan joka alunperin vuonna 1983 otettiin käyttöön Lillessä), mutta uusi linja tulee olemaan Cityval eli yksi variantti VAL:n uudistamiseen tähdänneestä Neoval-konseptista (toinen on lentokentille tarkoitettu peoplemover Airval). Cityval/Neoval/Airval perustuu Lohrin yksikiskotekniikkaan ja kumipyöriin eli periaatteessa samaan tekniikkaan kuin Translohr. Lisäksi tulee automaattiohjaus. Kuljettajaton bussi lienee vielä osuvampi ilmaus kuvaamaan näitä Neoval-tuotteita kuin perinteistä VAL:ia.

Rennesin tilannetta kannattanee siis seurata, varsinkin kun tämä on ensimmäinen Cityval-kauppa Siemensille, vaikka ilman muuta raitiotiet vaikuttavat muodostuvan kaupunkiraideliikenteen valtavirraksi, ja tällaiset VAL:it ovat lähinnä vain jännä (ja lievästi kallis) kuriositeetti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Köpiksen metrorengas kattaa sunnilleen vastaavan kokoisen pläntin, jolla tosin asuu oleellisesti enemmän porukkaa koska korttelikaupunki on levittäytynyt tasamaalla aikaisemmin ja laajemmalle kuin Helsingissä. Ihan halvalla eivät hekään omaa luksuspalveluaan saa, ja toisaalta molemmissa on matkustajina paljon muitakin kuin alueen asukkaita. Minimetro ja perinteinen katuratikka taitavat asettua tuossa varsin suoraan vertailuun, kun matkojen pituus renkaassa ja ratikassa lienevät lähes samaa luokkaa ja vaunun kapasiteettikin melkein. Metro menee kovempaa ja halvemmalla mutta kävelyajat ovat pidempiä ja 17 maanalaisen aseman ylläpito maksaa.


Korjatkaa jos olen väärässä mutta mulla on sellaine käsitys että Köpis valitsi minimetron ratikan sijaan mm siksi että polkupyöräilijöille haluttiin turvata tilaa kaduilla, ja polkupyörähän on todella merkittävä liikennemuoto siellä.. Osako kukaan muuten sanoa sallitaanko Köpiksessä ottaa polkupyörä mukaan itse metroon? Jos näin on niin se selittää vielä enemmän. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sehta

> EU:n taannoisessa raportissa sekä Helsinki että Kööpenhamina keikkuivat Euroopan hajaantuneimpien kaupunkiseutujen listalla kärkisijoilla, Helsinki mittarista riippuen jonkin verran pahemmin hajaantuneena. Vertailussa oli muistaakseni luokkaa 35 kpl länsieurooppalaisia suurkaupunkeja.


Tämä olisi kiinnostava raportti lukea. Voitko linkata tähän tai antaa bibliografiset tiedot?

Minua myös kiinnostaa pyöränkuljetusmahdollisuus metrossa. Luulisi ruuhka-aikana olevan ikävää hommaa. Onko köpiksen liityntäpyöräilyjärjestelyistä tietoa?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tutustuessani Kööpenhaminan metroon joitakin vuosia sitten en kyllä muista näheeni polkupyöriä sen järjestelmän kyyditettävinä. Sitä vastoin S-togissa näitä kaksipyöräisiä oli hyvinkin paljon matkassa mukana.

Kuten linkittämästäni kuvastosta näkyy, kaikki avorataosuudet eivät ole viadukteilla ilmaratana, toisin kuin foorumin joidenkin ketjujen puheenvuoroissa annetaan ymmärtää.

----------


## Renne

On se vain niin kätevä tuo metrorengas, mahdollistaa monenlaisia esikaupunkilinjoja.
Karttalinkki

Kyllä Helsingissäkin tulisi D-stogen (droppen) lisäksi panostaa ympyrämetrolinjaan. Ja sehän onnistuu helposti yhdistämällä toinen metrolinja itä-länsi yhteyden kanssa.

----------


## Piirka

Jokaisella asemalla on pyöräparkki. Muutamalla asemalla on videovalvottu "pyöräkellari". Koska paikkojen/kellareiden merkinnät että sijainnit ovat yleensä huonot, niin pyöräilijät jättävät yhä edelleen kulkineensa asemien liepeille sinne sun tänne.

Pyörän (tavallinen ja taitto) saa kuljettaa metrossa ruuhka-aikojen (klo 7.00 - 09.00 ja 15.30 - 17.30) ulkopuolella. Kesä-heinä-elokuussa tätä rajoitusta ei ole. Pyörälle lisälippu maksaa 12 DKK ( 1,60 €) / kerta tai 105 DKK (14,10 €) / 10 matkaa. Taittopyörälle ei lippua tarvita. Aikuisten kertalippu (2 vyöhykettä) maksaa 24 DKK. 10 matkan lippu 140 DKK. Kahden vyöhykkeen alueella alennuslipun hinta (aikuinen ja pyörä) matkaa kohden on 24,50 DKK (3,30 €).

Ehkäpä pyöriä mukaanaan kuljettavien määrä on metrossa pieni siksikin, että matkojen keskipituus on lyhyempi kuin Köpiksen kaupunkiradoilla. Pyörällä polkien  matka saattaa taittua nopeammin kuin matkat pyöräliityntä+pyörämukanametrossa+pyöräliityntä?




> On se vain niin kätevä tuo metrorengas, mahdollistaa monenlaisia esikaupunkilinjoja.


Hyvähän näitä kaavioita on piirrellessä. Metrorengas itsessään ei mahdollista montakaan esikaupunkilinjaa. Siitä erkanee tuon linkkaamasi kaavion mukaan ainoastaan haara Ellebjergin suuntaan.

Ainahan voidaan jossitella. Entäpäs jos nykymetroon upotetut 15 miljardia kruunua (2 miljardia €) ja metrorenkaaseen käytettävä huikea summa olisikin käytetty pikaratikkaverkostoon? Olisimme mahdollisesti nähneet jo tänä päivänä uuden sukupolven "Frøken Düsseldorfeja" linkkaamasi kaltaisella verkostolla?

----------


## hmikko

> Korjatkaa jos olen väärässä mutta mulla on sellaine käsitys että Köpis valitsi minimetron ratikan sijaan mm siksi että polkupyöräilijöille haluttiin turvata tilaa kaduilla, ja polkupyörähän on todella merkittävä liikennemuoto siellä.


Toisessa pyöräilystä kuulussa kaupungissa Amsterdamissa on raitiotiet ja pyöräilyn matkaosuus ilmeisesti vielä suurempi. Pyöräily-ympäristö siellä tosin on vissiin muutenkin vähemmän sliipattu kuin Köpiksessä ja ratikoiden linjanopeudet osin helsinkiläistä luokkaa.




> Tämä olisi kiinnostava raportti lukea. Voitko linkata tähän tai antaa bibliografiset tiedot?


Urban sprawl in Europe - The ignored challenge:

http://www.eea.europa.eu/publication...rt_10_2006.pdf

Vuonna 2006 julkaistussa raportissa on analysoitu 24 kaupunkialuetta aikavälillä 1950 - 2001. Muistan lukeneeni myös Eurostatin tai EEA:n paperia joka oli uudempi ja kattavampi, mutta en löydä linkkiä tähän hätään. Hajaannuksen mittaaminen on tietty monitahoinen kysymys, mutta tämän paperin ryhmittelyn mukaan (Taulukko 1) Helsinki ja Kööpenhamina ovat kärjessä Pohjois- ja Länsi-Euroopan kaupungeista. Absoluuttisella tiheysmittarilla pari italialaista kaupunkia ovat vielä hajanaisempia.

*
Muoks:* Wikipediassa on lista Euroopan yli 750 000 asukkaan kaupunkialueista, ja sen voi klikkaamalla järjestää tiheyden mukaan. Helsinki on 11. harvin ja Köpis 13. Tiheimmät ovat Bilbao, Bukarest ja Sevilla. Helsinkiä hajaantuneempia ovat mm. Bryssel ja liuta ranskalaisia kaupunkeja, jotka ainakin itse kuvittelin tiiviisti rakennetuiksi. Liekö tässä joku tilastoharha?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Largest...European_Union

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kööpenhaminan metron teknologiavalinta on virheellinen. On tehty kallis, eritasoinen järjestelmä, jonka kapasiteetti on pysyvästi pienempi kuin pikaraitiotien. Järjestelmän kapasiteetti (vuorotiheys * suurimman vaunun koko) on noin 60% Saksan parhaista raitioteistä. Se, että tätä mainostetaan suurella rahalla, ei poista järjestelmän perusvirhettä. Joko olisi pitänyt toteuttaa nykyisen kapasiteetin järjestelmä edullisemmin tai sitten hyödyntää tehty investointi kunnollisella kapasiteetilla.

Yksi ongelma arviointia varten on se, että en ole eri lähteistä löytänyt metron todellisia toteutuneita matka-aikoja. Verrattuna linjan pituuteen, pysäkkien määrään ja pysäkkiaikoihin ilmoitettu keskinopeus 40 km/h vaikuttaa epärealistisen korkealta. Periaatteellinen maksiminopeushan johtuu suoraan pysäkkimäärästä, pysäkkivälistä, pysäkkiajoista ja käytettävästä kiihtyvyydestä, ja 40 km/h tuntuu erittäin korkealta kun 14 km matkalla on 14 pysäkkiä.  Se lienee ollut suunnittelun tavoite, mutta automaattiohjauksen ongelmien vuoksi erityisesti pysäkkiaikoja väljennettiin selvästi. En löytänyt mistään todellisia nyt toteutuvia matka-aikoja. Lisäksi tulee huomioida, että virheellisen asemasuunnittelun vuoksi matka-ajat asematasolta ylös ovat korkeat. Esimerkiksi viime metrit kuljetaan aina jyrkkiä portaita. Tämä pidentää matka-aikoja katutasosta katutasoon oleellisesti.

Kööpenhaminassa ei ole ollut museoraitiotietä. Siellä on ollut aikakauteensa nähden moderni ja hyvin toimiva raitiotiejärjestelmä, joka päätettiin kyseenalaisin perustein lakkauttaa 1960-luvun puolessavälissä siten, että viimeinen linja lakkasi 1972. Lakkautuksen ohessa Kööpenhamina kärsi valtavat rahalliset tappiot, kun mm. 100 tuliterää nivelvaunua laivattiin Egyptin Aleksandriaan, jossa ne ovat pääosin edelleen käytössä. Aleksandria ei tietääkseni edes lopulta maksanut mitään vaunuista. 

Kööpenhaminassa ei ilmeisesti, toisin kuin Turussa ja Tukholmassa, ole tehty tieteellistä tutkimusta raitiotien lakkautuksesta eikä tunnustettu tehdyn virheen massiivisuutta. Ehkä asiaa on pahentanut virheen surrealistinen mittakaava: esim. on menetetty 100 teknisesti huippukuntoista raitiovaunua ja toimiva rataverkko, joka tarkoittaa nykyrahassa satojen miljoonien eurojen tahallaan kaupungille aiheutettua vahinkoa. Virka-aseman väärinkäyttörikoksena asia on nyt jo vanhentunut ja suurin osa syyllisistä lienee jo kuollut, joten nyt ehkä asiaa voisi tutkia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toisessa pyöräilystä kuulussa kaupungissa Amsterdamissa on raitiotiet ja pyöräilyn matkaosuus ilmeisesti vielä suurempi. Pyöräily-ympäristö siellä tosin on vissiin muutenkin vähemmän sliipattu kuin Köpiksessä ja ratikoiden linjanopeudet osin helsinkiläistä luokkaa.


En ole pyöräillyt kummassakaan kaupungissa mutta Google street viewin kuvien mukaan Köpis vaikuttaisi olevan oikea kaupunkipyöräilijöiden paratiisi. Jossain olen lukenut että pyöräilybuumi alkoi siellä vasta joskus 1980-luvulla eli sen jälkeen kun raitiotiet oli lakkautettu ja että kiskojen puuttuminen kaduilta mahdollisti sen että jokaisella vähänkin tärkeämällä kadulla on pyöräilykaistat ajoratojen ja jalkakäytävien lisäksi. Damissa ilmeisesti pääkadu joilla ratikat liikkuu ovat niin leveät että mahtuu. Lisäksi Damissa on myös metro ja rautatielähiliikenne kuten sen kokoisissa kaupungeissa ylensä on.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Olen myös kuullut, että Kööpenhaminassa on arvovaltaisiakin tahoja, jotka väittävät, että raitioteiden lakkautus oli edellytys pyöräilyn edistämiselle.

Tämä on tietysti sinällään väärä tieto, jonka osoittaa se, että useissa maittensa parhaissa pyöräilykaupungeissa kuten Bremen, Freiburg, Amsterdam on raitiotiet.

Sen sijaan se voi olla totta, että raitioteiden lakkauttaminen mahdollisti sen, että pyöräilyn olosuhteita voitiin parantaa _vähentämättä autoilijoiden etuuksia_. Eli tilaa annettiin joukkoliikenteeltä pyöräilylle sen sijaan että sitä olisi otettu autoilijoilta. Samoin logiikka taisi olla se, että alun perin haluttiin antaa tila joukkoliikenteeltä autoille, mutta muuttuvassa tilanteessa osa tilasta annettiin autoille ja osa pyörille. Näinhän kävi myös esimerkiksi Turussa, jossa raitiotien lakkautuksen ohessa toteutettiin paitsi leveämpia autokatuja myös joitakin uusia pyöräteitä. 

Se on tosin myös väärä tieto, että pyöräilyn vahva rooli Kööpenhaminassa olisi alkanut vasta 1980-luvulta. Tanskan ja Hollannin vahva pyöräily on nimenomaan siitä johtuvaa, että aikanaan 1950-70-luvuilla ehdotettu pyöräilyn kulkumuoto-osuuden vähentäminen ei toteutunut samalla tavalla kuin esimerkiksi Suomessa toteutui. Toki pyöräily on mm. Kööpenhaminassa lisääntynyt, mutta taustalla on ollut jo valmiiksi korkea osuus.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen myös kuullut, että Kööpenhaminassa on arvovaltaisiakin tahoja, jotka väittävät, että raitioteiden lakkautus oli edellytys pyöräilyn edistämiselle.
> 
> Tämä on tietysti sinällään väärä tieto, jonka osoittaa se, että useissa maittensa parhaissa pyöräilykaupungeissa kuten Bremen, Freiburg, Amsterdam on raitiotiet.


Ei ollut edellytys mutta se helpotti asiaa. 

Bremen ja Freiburg ovat sen verran pieniä että niissä ei olisi ollut missään vaiheessa järkeä rakentaa metroa, ja viisaasti kaupungit päättivät säilyttää raitiotientä. Freiburgin kaupunkielämää hallitsee ymmärtääkseni yliopisto ja opiskelijat joka itsessään nostaa pyöräilyn ja joukkoliikenteen osuutta. 

Amsterdam on ilmeisesti Euroopan miljoonakaupungeista se joka teki aikoinaan 1970-luvulla pyöräilystä "brändin" , ja Köpis otti mallia siitä, ja teki pyörätieverkostostaan ehkä maailman parhaimman. Tanskassa autoilijoita kuritetaan Suomeakin ankarammalla verotuksella joten se selittänee sen että joukkoliikenne ja pyöräily ovat aina olleet suuressa suosiossa. Raitiotien lakkautus hätäpäisesti 1972 oli moka, mutta niiden säilyttämisestä huolimatta olisi jossain vaiheessa Köpiksessä alettu rakentaa jonkinlainen metro, joko erillinen  systeemi kuten nyt, tai sitten S-Tog verkostoa laajentamallla keskustassa. Koska raitiotiet oli purettu, ja pyöräilijät olivat vallanneet kadut, päätettiin metro  toteuttaa eri tasossa kulkevana kevytmetrona. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Renne

Syy miksi Kööpenhaminassa lopetettiin katuratikka oli verkoston hitaus ja kapasiteetin pienuus. Metrovaunu tarjoaa suuremman kapasiteetin kuin museoraitioverkosto ja on nopeampi. Siinä missä metro yltää keskustassa vähintään 40km/h ja esikaupungeissa 80km/h, ei museoraitioverkostosta olisi tähän ja pikaratikkakin matelisi keskustassa 10km/h. Tunnelit ja eritasoratkaisut mitkä olisivat pikaratikalle välttämättömiä, ei kustannuksina eroaisi valitusta ratkaisusta laisinkaan.

Kööpenhaminan metrolla ei ole kapasiteettiongelmaa. Tarvittaessa, uusien linjojen myötä hankittava uusi kalusto voi olla volyymiltään suurempi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Syy miksi Kööpenhaminassa lopetettiin katuratikka oli verkoston hitaus ja kapasiteetin pienuus.


Et ilmeisesti tiedä, että Kööpenhaminan raitiotie korvattiin busseilla eli hitaammalla ja pienikapasiteettisemmalla kulkumuodolla. Tämähän johtui siitä, että raitiotien lakkautuksen tarkoituksena Kööpenhaminassa oli joukkoliikenteen palvelutason heikentäminen ja kapasiteetin pienentäminen sekä yksityisautoilun edistäminen.

Kööpenhaminan raitiotien lakkautuksesta ei valitettavasti tietääkseni ole tehty tieteellistä tutkimusta. Vastaavat tutkimukset Tukholmasta ja Turusta ovat osoittaneet, että lakkautus perustui siellä vääristeltyihin laskelmiin. Koska Kööpenhaminan raitiotie oli oleellisesti kehittyneempi kuin Turun ja Tukholman, on todennäköistä että aiheutunut taloudellinen vahinko oli paljon suurempi. Turussakin aiheutunut vahinko oli nykyrahassa noin 43 miljoonaa euroa. Kööpenhaminassa vahinko oli 5-10 kertaa suurempi koska verkosto oli modernimpi ja vasta oli hankittu 100 uutta vaunua.

Kööpenhaminassa 1965-72 aiheutunut taloudellinen ja toiminnallinen  vahinko oli samaa luokkaa - sinulle ymmärrettävässä mittakaavassa - kuin jos nyt päätettäisiin lakkauttaa Kööpenhaminan metro tai Helsingin metro korvaamatta niitä raideliikenteellä.




> museoraitioverkosto


Kööpenhaminassa ei ollut museoraitiotieverkostoa vaan v. 1965 suhteutettuna muihin aivan moderni ja nykyaikainen raitiotie, josta silloin olemassa olleilla kehittämissuunnitelmilla olisi tullut oleellisesti parempi verkko kuin Kööpenhaminan toteutunut metro. 




> Metrovaunu tarjoaa suuremman kapasiteetin kuin  ja on nopeampi.


Kööpenhaminassa käytössä olevat metrovaunut ovat pienempiä ja niiden huippunopeus on sama kuin useimmilla moderneilla pikaraitiovaunuilla.




> Siinä missä metro yltää keskustassa vähintään 40km/h ja esikaupungeissa 80km/h


Linjan keskinopeus ei missään metrossa ole 80 km/h. Se on Z- tai R-junan tyyppisen paikallisjunan nopeus. Huippunopeudet voivat raitiotiellä olla täsmälleen samat kuin metrolla.




> pikaratikkakin matelisi keskustassa 10km/h.


Kööpenhaminan metrovertailussa pikaraitiotien keskinopeudeksi pysäkit huomioiden oli laskettu 25 km/h.




> Kööpenhaminan metrolla ei ole kapasiteettiongelmaa..


Sen kapasiteetti on täysin riittämätön tarpeeseen nähden ja vain 60% raitiotien kapasiteetista

----------


## Renne

> Et ilmeisesti tiedä, että Kööpenhaminan raitiotie korvattiin busseilla eli hitaammalla ja pienikapasiteettisemmalla kulkumuodolla. Tämähän johtui siitä, että raitiotien lakkautuksen tarkoituksena Kööpenhaminassa oli joukkoliikenteen palvelutason heikentäminen ja kapasiteetin pienentäminen sekä yksityisautoilun edistäminen.


Tämähän kuulostaa kuin Turun raitioteiden lakkautuksen "tieteellisen tutkimuksen" "hyvästi ny sit raitsikat" puolueelliselta tutkimukselta, jota nyt lainataan metroa kuin kevytmetroa kuin metroa vastaan, vaikkei se ilmeisesti ole tutkimuksen tarkoitus. Lahteen ja Riihimäelle suunniteltiin aikoinaan raitioverkostoa, sekään ei tarkoita, että ratikat ovat ainoa oikea ratkaisu oikeaan paikkaan oikeaan aikaan. Kyllä on selvää, että Turun raitiotielakkautus oli väärä teko. Siitä lisää alempana.

Kööpenhaminassa raitioteiden lakkautuksen perusteena ei ollut vääristellyt laskelmat vaan selkeä konkretia, kun muun liikenteen seasta otetaan pois hitain kulkumuoto, mikä tarvitsee myös omat risteysvuorot, on selkeää että liikenne autoilla, busseilla, pyöräilijöillä ja jalankulkijoilla nopeutuu.

Ei ole epäilmeistä miksi Kööpenhaminassa kevytmetrorataa on rakennettu tunneliin sekä eristetylle että ilmaradalle. Radalle halutaan esteetön kulku, yhtenä syynä nopeus. Ei ole mitään syytä ottaa Helsinkiin 10-30km/h raitiovaunua kun voi olla 50-100km/h kevytmetroa.




> Turussakin aiheutunut vahinko oli nykyrahassa noin 43 miljoonaa euroa. Kööpenhaminassa vahinko oli 5-10 kertaa suurempi koska verkosto oli modernimpi ja vasta oli hankittu 100 uutta vaunua.


Se on selvää, että Turun ja Tampereen kaupunkiseudut tarvitsevat raidejoukkoliikennettä. Kummallista kyllä sekä Turussa että Tampereella pikaraitioteiden lomaan on kaavailtu myös raskaan raiteen linjoja ent. RHK:n ratoja käyttäen kömpelöllä ratageometrialla ja raskaalla kalustolla. Erikoista. Mutta olkoonkin, pikaratikkaoppositiolle argumenttinsa ovat vain silmänkääntötemppu. Mutta totta siis on, että Tampereella ja Turussa tarvitaan raiteita. Ensin tulisi tehdä HKL/HSL:n ohjaamana Tampereen raiteet ja Turkuun sitten myöhemmin Tampereen kokemuksilla.

Mitä tulee Aleksandriaan toimitettuihin raitiovaunuihin, niin kyllä niistä on kuluja kuoletettu. Sikäli ei ole mitenkään erikoista, että rikkaat Euroopan maat olisivat lahjoittaneet mitään Afrikkaan, huolimatta siirtomaavuosisadoista.




> Kööpenhaminassa ei ollut museoraitiotieverkostoa vaan v. 1965 suhteutettuna muihin aivan moderni ja nykyaikainen raitiotie


Kyllä se on museoraitiotie kuten Helsingissäkin. 10km/h kantakaupunkialueella.




> Linjan keskinopeus ei missään metrossa ole 80 km/h. Se on Z- tai R-junan tyyppisen paikallisjunan nopeus. Huippunopeudet voivat raitiotiellä olla täsmälleen samat kuin metrolla.


Kyllä Helsingin metro saavuttaa useimmilla osuuksillaan 70-75km/h nopeuden. Z ja R kiitää 120-160km/h.




> Kööpenhaminan metrovertailussa pikaraitiotien keskinopeudeksi pysäkit huomioiden oli laskettu 25 km/h.


Hidasta valittuun metroratkaisuun verrattuna, eikä siitä olisi kokonaisvaltaiseksi raidejoukkoliikenneratkaisuksi, kuten valitusta oikeasta ratkaisusta taasen on.




> Sen kapasiteetti on täysin riittämätön tarpeeseen nähden ja vain 60% raitiotien kapasiteetista


Kyllä Kööpenhaminan metrossa on paljon tilaa. Metrojunan pituus on 39m ja leveys 2.65. On silkkaa propagandaa väittää että edes 39m pitkä juna sopisi Helsingin tai Kööpenhaminan katuoloihin, saati sitten 40-80metrisiä junia. Huh. 

Kööpenhaminan metrojunassa on jätetty paljon seisomapaikkoja sekä tyhjää tilaa polkupyörille ja lastenvaunuille, kuitenkaan istumapaikkoja kompromasoimatta. Ruuhka-aikaan metrossa on tottakai täyttä kuten Helsingissäkin, mutta eihän näitä metroratkaisuja turhaan valita isoihin kaupunkeihin.

Helsingin sisarmetrossa eli Amsterdamin metron linjoilla 53/54 ollaan ottamassa tällaista http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bestand..._interieur.jpg kalustoa käyttöön, tämä ei kyllä Helsinkiin sovi sillä istumapaikkoja täytyy olla enemmän.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä Helsingin metro saavuttaa useimmilla osuuksillaan 70-75km/h nopeuden. Z ja R kiitää 120-160km/h.


Valmetin nivelvaunu kulkee iloisesti 60 km/h Paciuksenkadulla. Rikkoo kyllä sitten jo nopeusrajoitusta, mutta ne nyt on muutenkin Helsingissä lähinnä suosituksen tasolla.

Nyt kannattaa Renne hyvin tarkkaan selvittää itselleen, mikä ero on huippunopeuden ja matka- eli keskinopeuden välillä ja mikä sen eron käytännön merkitys on.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Se on selvää, että Turun ja Tampereen kaupunkiseudut tarvitsevat raidejoukkoliikennettä. Kummallista kyllä sekä Turussa että Tampereella pikaraitioteiden lomaan on kaavailtu myös raskaan raiteen linjoja ent. RHK:n ratoja käyttäen kömpelöllä ratageometrialla ja raskaalla kalustolla. Erikoista. Mutta olkoonkin, pikaratikkaoppositiolle argumenttinsa ovat vain silmänkääntötemppu. Mutta totta siis on, että Tampereella ja Turussa tarvitaan raiteita. Ensin tulisi tehdä HKL/HSL:n ohjaamana Tampereen raiteet ja Turkuun sitten myöhemmin Tampereen kokemuksilla.


Perehdypä ensin Renne Tampereen ja Turun tilanteeseen ennen kuin ryhdyt vetämään mutkia suoriksi kommenteissasi.

Tampereella mietittiin vuosituhannen alkuvuosina duoraitiotietä, joka olisi hyödyntänyt valtakunnan rataverkkoa osalla matkasta. Tuo ei edennyt vaan sen sijaan lähdettiin selvittämään seudullista liikennejärjestelmää kaikki vaihtoehdot tutkien. Lopputulos on yhdistelmä bussi-, lähijuna- ja raitioliikennettä.

Bussiliikenne seudulla on jo, tosin sitä täytyy kehittää viimeistään raideliikenteen aloittaessa, ja mieluiten jo ennen sitä. Lähijunan rooli olisi ilmeisesti pikemminkin alkuvaiheessa toimia taajamajunamaisesti 30-60 min vuorovälillä. Enempään ei ole rahkeita nykyisellä kaavoituksella ja rataverkolla. Menee vuosikymmeniä ennen kuin kunnat kaavoittavat riittävästi asutusta asemakyliin, jotta tiheämpi vuoroväli kannattaa. Saman verran menee aikaa siihen, että saadaan rakennettua ne lisäraiteet, joita tiheämpi liikenne edellyttää. Raitiotie on kaikkein merkittävin uudistus, sillä se tulee jo asutuille alueille palvelemaan nykyisin jo olemassa olevia joukkoliikennekorridoreja, mutta tehokkaammin, laadukkaammin ja edullisemmin kuin nykyiset bussilinjat.

Sanon kyllä ei kiitos millekään konsulttiavulle HKL:n tai HSL:n suunnasta. Merkittävin asia jonka Helsingistä voi ottaa opiksi on uuden radan rakennuskustannus: se kun riippuu pitkälti maa- ja kulttuurikohtaisista tekijöistä eikä niinkään siitä rakennetaanko modernia vai perinneraitiotietä. Tampereella raitiotien alustavan yleissuunnitelman tekijäksi on valittu Ramboll, jolla on apunaan sveitsiläinen Emch+Berger AG. Suunnittelutyön kilpailutuksessa fiksusti vaadittiin referenssejä toteutetuista moderneista raitioteistä. Tällaista kokemusta ei ole puhtaasti Suomesta saatavilla, ei Helsingistäkään. Ihan terveellistä välillä ottaa vaikutteita ulkomailtakin. Jonakin päivänä kyllä sama osaaminen saadaan tuotua/luotua Suomeenkin, mutta pitää vähän aukoa ikkunoita ja tuulettaa ajatuksia, jottei pyöritetä vain samoja ummehtuneita asenteita vuosikymmenestä toiseen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> "tieteellisen tutkimuksen"


Sinulle on nyt epäselvää, miksi viittasin Turussa raitiotien lakkautuksesta tehtyyn historian pro graduun ja Tukholmassa tehtyyn tekniikan historian väitöskirjaan.

Viittasin niihin siksi, että niissä on osoitettu tieteellisesti, että lakkautukset perustuivat vääristeltyihin laskelmiin ja päättäjien harhaan johtamiseen.

Turun ja Tukholman raitiotiet olivat myös suhteellisen ajanmukaisia, mutta toisaalta myös kalusto oli selkeästi vanhempaa ja rata osin heikommassa kunnossa.

Kööpenhaminan historiikeista olen havainnut seuraavaa:
- Kööpenhaminan raitiotie oli kattava ja 1960-luvulla tekniikan kehityksen hyvällä tasolla
- Kööpenhaminan raitiotielle ostettiin 1960-luvulla 100 uutta Düwag - nivelvaunua, joita vastaavalla kalustolla on hoidettu mm. Helsingin raitioliikenteen pääosa 1973 - nykypäivä ja useimpien Saksan ja Itävallan kaupunkien raitioliikenteen pääosa n. 1960 - 2000-luku. 
- Kööpenhaminassa oli 1960-luvun alkupuoliskolla suunnitelma kehittää kuudesta tärkeimmästä raitiolinjasta kehittynyt raitiotieverkko eli modernisointi oli päätetty.
- Kööpenhaminassa päätettiin kesken tämän suunnitelman toteutusta lakkauttaa raitiotie ja korvata se busseilla 1972 mennessä.

En ole tavoittanut Turun ja Tukholman tutkimuksia vastaavaa tutkimusta Kööpenhaminasta vaikka olen seurannut tanskalaista keskustelua.

On kuitenkin perusteltua olettaa, että kun Kööpenhaminan raitiotie oli teknisesti parempikuntoinen kuin Turun ja Tukholman, ja myös ko. kaupunkien raitiotie lakkautettiin vääristeltyjen tietojen perusteella, että Kööpenhaminassa vääristely oli vielä kertaluokkaa suurempaa.




> Kööpenhaminassa raitioteiden lakkautuksen perusteena ei ollut vääristellyt laskelmat vaan selkeä konkretia, kun muun liikenteen seasta otetaan pois hitain kulkumuoto,


Kerroppa lähteesi. Jos sinulla ei ole tuolle lähdettä, olet keksinyt koko jutun omasta päästäsi. Myös siinä tapauksessa, että lähde on olemassa, on perusteltua olettaa, että arvio on ollut virheellinen samaan tapaan kuin Turussa ja Tukholmassa.




> Ei ole mitään syytä ottaa Helsinkiin 10-30km/h raitiovaunua kun voi olla 50-100km/h kevytmetroa.10km/h kantakaupunkialueella.Kyllä Helsingin metro saavuttaa useimmilla osuuksillaan 70-75km/h nopeuden. Z ja R kiitää 120-160km/h.


Sinulla on nyt tässä kokonaan sekaisin huippunopeus ja keskinopeus. Joukkoliikennelinjan keskinopeus lasketaan matka-ajasta päätepisteestä päätepisteeseen pysähdykset pysäkillä ja muusta liikenteestä johtuen. Se voidaan myös etukäteen arvioida suunnittelussa arvioimalla pysäkkiajat, muusta liikenteestä aiheutuvat viivytykset ja käytettävä kiihtyvyys.

Tyypillisiä keskinopeustasoja kaupunkiliikenteessä on bussilla tai huonoin etuuksin kulkevalla raitiovaunulla 10-20 km/h, maantasoisella pikaraitiotiellä 20-30 km/h, muusta liikenteestä erotetulla pikaraitiotiellä, metrolla tai tiheästi pysähtyvällä paikallisjunalla 25-40 km/h ja pitkin pysäkkivälein kulkevalla metrolla ja paikallisjunalla, joita täydentää tiheämmin pysähtyvä paikallisliikenne 40-60 km/h. Pitkän matkan Regio Express - tyyppisellä junalla 60-100 km/h. Pysäkkitiheydestä riippuu olennaisesti myös se, onko korkeasta huippunopeudesta mitään hyötyä. Esimerkiksi 500-600 m pysäkkivälillä matka-ajat ovat lähes samat huippunopeudella 50 km/h tai 70 km/h. Lyhyillä pysäkkiväleillä ei voida lainkaan saavuttaa esimerkiksi 100 km/h nopeutta.

Kööpenhaminan metrolle eri lähteissä ilmoitettu keskinopeus 40 km/h vaikuttaa korkealta ottaen huomioon nykyisin pidennetyt pysäkkiajat ja varsin suuri pysäkkitiheys. 




> Mitä tulee Aleksandriaan toimitettuihin raitiovaunuihin, niin kyllä niistä on kuluja kuoletettu.


Kööpenhaminan nivelvaunuille tuli keskimääräistä käyttöikää alle 5 v Kööpenhaminassa. Kokonaiskäyttöaikaa vaunuille on nyt tullut jo yli 40 vuotta. Teknisesti täsmälleen vastaavat vaunut ovat olleet käytössä useissa länsimaissa noin 30-40 vuotta. 

Jos sanon suoraan mielipiteeni, se, että tuliterän kaluston lahjoittaa pois, on kunnan varojen väärinkäyttöä. Kööpenhamina menetti kaluston käyttöiästä ainakin noin 25 vuotta. Tässä puhutaan kymmenien miljoonien eurojen tappiosta.

Asia on verrattavissa siihen, että Kööpenhamina päättäisi nyt lahjoittaa metron kaluston pois. Olisiko se mielestäsi järkevää?




> Kyllä se on museoraitiotie kuten Helsingissäkin.


Kööpenhaminan raitiotie lakkautettiin 1972. Kuten todettua, se oli aikanaan ihan ajanmukainen.




> Hidasta valittuun metroratkaisuun verrattuna, eikä siitä olisi kokonaisvaltaiseksi raidejoukkoliikenneratkaisuksi, kuten valitusta oikeasta ratkaisusta taasen on.


Samalla rahalla kuin nyt tehdyt metrolinjat M1 ja M2 olisi rakentanut koko Kööpenhaminan kunnan kattavan modernin maantasoinen raitiotieverkoston, ja nyt suunniteltavien linjojen M3 ja M4 hinnalla koko seudun raitiotien. Nyrkkisääntö on, että maantasoinen raitiotie maksaa noin 1/5 - 1/10 tunneliraitiotiehen tai metroon verrattuna. 21 km metron hinnalla olisi siis saanut 100 - 200 km raitiotietä. On toki niin, että maantasoinen raitiotie olisi voinut olla joillakin yhteyksillä hitaampi kuin metro, mutta useilla yhteyksillä se olisi ollut täsmälleen yhtä nopea. Jos arvioidaan nopeushyödyn busseihin verrattuna olleen esimerkiksi 50% metrosta, olisi kokonaishyöty 5 kertaa laajemmalle verkolle ollut 2,5 kertaa metron verran ja 10 kertaa laajemmalle 5 kertaa metron verran.

Vaikka tunneli olisikin rakennettu pikaraitiotielle, olisi ollut oleellisesti helpompaa laajentaa verkostoa.




> Kyllä Kööpenhaminan metrossa on paljon tilaa. Metrojunan pituus on 39m ja leveys 2.65.


Niin, se on kääpiökokoinen metrojunaksi ja pieni raitiovaunujunaksi. Silloin, kun olen itse matkustanut Kööpenhaminan metrolla, vaunut ja asemat olivat tupaten täynnä tavalla, joka oli esimerkiksi Tukholman ja Helsingin metroja tai esimerkiksi Karlsruhen raitioteitä käyttäneelle hämmästyttävää. En edes kulkenut ruuhka-aikaan. Toki ko. aikaan oli myös vakavia liikennehäiriöitä.




> On silkkaa propagandaa väittää että edes 39m pitkä juna sopisi Helsingin tai Kööpenhaminan katuoloihin, saati sitten 40-80metrisiä junia.


Puhut vastoin parempaa tietoa. Useissa kaupungeissa, mm. Tukholmassa (Tvärbanan), Karlsruhe, Saarbrücken, Budapest, Basel käytetään normaalissa katuliikenteessä 50-75 m pitkiä junia. Katuympäristö on verrattavissa Helsingin tai Kööpenhaminan pääkatuihin.

Turun osalta vastaan eri ketjuun.

----------


## teme

> Niin, se on kääpiökokoinen metrojunaksi ja pieni raitiovaunujunaksi. Silloin, kun olen itse matkustanut Kööpenhaminan metrolla, vaunut ja asemat olivat tupaten täynnä tavalla, joka oli esimerkiksi Tukholman ja Helsingin metroja tai esimerkiksi Karlsruhen raitioteitä käyttäneelle hämmästyttävää. En edes kulkenut ruuhka-aikaan. Toki ko. aikaan oli myös vakavia liikennehäiriöitä.


Ilmoitettu vuotuinen matkustajamäärä 50 miljoonaa on kyllä komea luku, eli jotain siinä on tehty oikein, mutta samaan hengenvetoon täytyy ihmetellä että mikä ihmeen ajatus niissä nysäjunissa ja laitureissa on ollut? Tuollaiset matkustajamäärät perustelisivat 60 - 80 metrin ratikoita tai vielä pidempiä junia malliin SM5. Ei ihme että on ahdasta, mikä sitten hidastaa liikennettä, eli syö kapasiteettia, eli lisää ahtautta...

----------


## late-

> Kööpenhaminan metrolle eri lähteissä ilmoitettu keskinopeus 40 km/h vaikuttaa korkealta ottaen huomioon nykyisin pidennetyt pysäkkiajat ja varsin suuri pysäkkitiheys.


Metron oman reittioppaan mukaan huomenna (21.1.2011) aamulla kello 7.30 aikoihin lähtevä matka kestää molemmilla linjoilla 25 minuuttia päästä päähän. Wikipedian mukaan linjojen pituudet ovat 13,7 ja 14,2 km. Jos Wikipedian tiedot ovat oikein, keskinopeudet ovat 32,9 km/h (M1) ja 34,1 km/h (M2). Siis aivan muuta kuin jossain väitetty 40 km/h.

Vastaavat pysäkkivälit ovat taas Wikipedian tietoihin tukeutuen 979 ja 947 metriä. Sikäli kiinnostavampaa, että tiheämmän pysäkkivälin M2 on hiukan nopeampi. Johtunee matkustajamäärien eli pysäkkiaikojen eroista haaroilla.

Suunnilleen vastaava keskinopeus ja pysäkkiväli on esimerkiksi Manchesterin metrolinkillä (vuosi 2000, 969 metriä ja 32 km/h) ja Saarbückenissä (vuosi 2000, 1000m ja 36 km/h). Molempia leimaavat pitkät osuudet rautatietyyppisillä linjauksilla. Kaupunkimaisemmassa ympäristössä näin pitkästä pysäkkivälistä ei saada hyötyjä irti. Östersundomiin arvioitiin 950/1000 m pysäkkiväli ja 30/31 km/h keskinopeus. Suuruusluokka siis sama, mutta vuorovaikutusta muun liikenteen kanssa on suunniteltu kuitenkin hiukan enemmän, jotta asemanseutuja ei tarvitse jakaa kahtia.

----------


## JE

Tanskalaiset kirjalliset lähteet osoittavat selvästi, että Kööpenhaminan raitiotien lakkautusta perusteltiin sillä, että myöhemmin kaupunkiin voitaisiin haluttaessa rakentaa metrojärjestelmä, ja siksi palvelutason menetys olisi kompensoitavissa. Pintaliikennettä on oikeasti turha verrata maanalaiseen järjestelmään, mutta kysynpä vain, miksi tällaisia selittelyjä olisi tarvittu, jos Kööpenhaminan bussit mukamas olisivat olleet jotenkin raitiotietä toimivampi kulkumuoto?

Renne, oletko varma ettet ole sekoittanut maksiminopeutta ja keskinopeutta? Kööpenhaminan raitiolinjasto sitä paitsi ulottui Helsingistä poiketen kauas esikaupunkeihin, ja nopeudet olivat huomattavasti 10 km/h tasoa suurempia. Kööpenhaminan metro puolestaan on varoittavin kuviteltavissa oleva esimerkki ainakin pohjoismaissa siitä, miten metrojärjestelmää ei ainakaan kannata toteuttaa. Palvelutasoltaan vastaavaa tai parempaa pikaraitiotietä voisi rakentaa noin kymmenkertaisen pituuden Kööpenhaminan metroon verrattuna samalla rahalla. On typerää väittää että kaupungin metrolla olisi edes yhtä ainutta positiivista ominaisuutta verrattuna ratikkaan, ellei positiivisena pidetä sitä etteivät autoilijat tule kateelliseksi katutasossa olevasta väylästä. Ratikkalakkautuksen perusteluissa esitelty metro oli tästä Kööpenhaminan nykyisestä kelvottomuusjunasta poiketen joustavuudeltaan erinomainen, käsittääkseni kaavailuissa nimittäin oli esimetro tai tunneloitu pikaraitiotie Ruhrin alueen esimerkin mukaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kööpenhaminan metro puolestaan on varoittavin kuviteltavissa oleva esimerkki ainakin pohjoismaissa siitä, miten metrojärjestelmää ei ainakaan kannata toteuttaa. Palvelutasoltaan vastaavaa tai parempaa pikaraitiotietä voisi rakentaa noin kymmenkertaisen pituuden Kööpenhaminan metroon verrattuna samalla rahalla. On typerää väittää että kaupungin metrolla olisi edes yhtä ainutta positiivista ominaisuutta verrattuna ratikkaan, ellei positiivisena pidetä sitä etteivät autoilijat tule kateelliseksi katutasossa olevasta väylästä. Ratikkalakkautuksen perusteluissa esitelty metro oli tästä Kööpenhaminan nykyisestä kelvottomuusjunasta poiketen joustavuudeltaan erinomainen, käsittääkseni kaavailuissa nimittäin oli esimetro tai tunneloitu pikaraitiotie Ruhrin alueen esimerkin mukaan.


Mielestäni Kööpenhaminan metro ei ole mikään varoittava esimerkki. Jos jostain voi kritisoida sitä niin ehkä siksi että junapituus on liian lyhyt ja kapasiteetti uhkaa loppua kesken, ja siksi sellainen jumbometro kuin Helsingissä olisi ehkä ollut luontevampi. 

Kööpenhaminan kehityshistoriaa ja olosuhteita jotenkuten ymmärtävänä olen Rennen kanssa samaa mieltä että metro on parempi vaihtoehto noihin olosuhteisiin kuin jos metron sijaan raitiotiejärjestelmä olisi rakennettu uudelleen. Jos raitiotiet olisivat saaneet jäädä edes vuosi 1972 jälkeen, öljykriisiin asti, niin niitä tuskin olisi purettu ja ne olisivat voineet toimiaa esimetron aihiona. Mutta näin ei valitettavasti käynyt.

Miksi ei esimetroja rakennettu aikaisemmin kuin vasta 2000-luvulla johtunee siitä että väestökehitys polki paikallaan ja rahaa ei ollut. Sensijaan öljyn ja bensan ollessa kallista koko 1970-luvun lopun ja 1980-luvun alun, valtasivat polkupyöräilijät raitioteistä vapautetut kadut. Se ehkä ei ollut kaupungin päätäjien suunitelmissa mutta niin siinä vain kävi. Nyt tilanne on sellainen että politikko joka siirtäisi raitiovaunujen tieltä pois pyöräteitä kaduilta tekee poliittisen itsemurhan. 

Tanskassa autoilua hillitään ensisijaisesti korkeilla hankintaveroilla ja polttoaineverolla. Hankintavero on korkeampi kuin Suomen, jota meillä pidetään ryöväämisenä. Sen takia tanskalaisnuoret ostavat ensimmäisen autonsa, jos ostavat ollenkaan, myöhemmin kuin muissa länsimaissa. Mutta koska Kööpenhamina on 1.9 miljoonan asukkaan metropoli ja lisäksi Juutinrauman sillan takia koko pohjois-fennoskandinavian ja manner euroopan välisen liikenteen läpikulkureitillä, ei autoilua voi rajoittaa ihan miten vaan. 

Myös siksi että työmatkapendelöintiä esiintyy sillan yli Tanskan ja Ruotsin välillä, pitää joukkoliikennejärjestelmien olla trimmattuja niin että ne eivät palvele pelkästään kaupungin omia asukkaita vaan myös näitä naapurimaiden välisiä pendelöijiä. Siksi arvelisin että valittiin raitiotietä nopeammmin ja esteettömmmin kulkeva väline. 

t.Rainer

----------


## JE

> Kööpenhaminan kehityshistoriaa ja olosuhteita jotenkuten ymmärtävänä olen Rennen kanssa samaa mieltä että metro on parempi vaihtoehto noihin olosuhteisiin kuin jos metron sijaan raitiotiejärjestelmä olisi rakennettu uudelleen. Jos raitiotiet olisivat saaneet jäädä edes vuosi 1972 jälkeen, öljykriisiin asti, niin niitä tuskin olisi purettu ja ne olisivat voineet toimiaa esimetron aihiona. Mutta näin ei valitettavasti käynyt.


Tässä on tietysti erotettava 1960-luvun esimetro/kevytmetrosuunnitelmat ja 1990/2000-lukujen ratikkasuunnitelmat. Ensimmäiset perustuivat omana aikanaan vallalla olleisiin ajatuksiin joukkoliikenteen mahdollisimman täydestä eristämisestä, vaikka eivät täysmetroa olisi ilmeisimmin tarkoittaneetkaan. Jälkimmäisissä puolestaan on kyse ollut modernin pikaraitiotien hahmottelemisesta. Kenenkään ei tietenkään tarvitse olla samaa mieltä kanssani, mutta minusta on älytöntä rakentaa järjestelmä, jossa yhden junan kapasiteetti on raitiovaunua pienempi, ja jonka rakentaminen maksaa saman yhtä kilometriä kohden kuin vastaavasti palvelevan, modernin raitiotien rakentaminen kymmentä kilometriä kohden. Sen verran hyvin voin väittää tuntevani Kööpenhaminan olosuhteita, että 200 kilometrin raitiotieverkko ja niinkin pieni kuin 100 kilometrin raitiotieverkko soveltuisi kaupunkiin paremmin kuin 20 kilometrin metroverkko, ainakin jos molemmilla järjestelmillä yhden vuoron kapasiteetti on samaa luokkaa. Voi olla, että olisin eri mieltä, ellei Kööpenhaminassa olisi jo raskaan raideliikenteen verkkoa S-junan muodossa.

Ajatus siitä, että Kööpenhaminan raitiotiet olisivat pelastuneet jos olisivat säilyneet vuoteen 1973 saakka, on valitettavasti utopistinen. Kaupungin modernit nivelvaunut oli jo vuonna 1969 päätetty myydä kaikki Aleksandriaan, eikä kauppoja myöhemmin voinut peruuttaa. Yksi tulipalossa Köpiksessä tuhoutunut vaunu korvattiin toimittamalla Aleksandriaan sen sijaan kaksi huoltovaunua. Olisi tullut aikamoiset kompensaatiot, jos vaunuja olisi haluttu jättää Köpikseen mitenkään mielekäs määrä, varsinkaan kun linjojen määrä oli vuonna 1970 enää kolme ja kesällä 1971 yksi. Kööpenhaminan liikennepolitiikka sitä paitsi noudatteli pitkälti Länsi-Saksan pohjoisosien esimerkkiä, eikä sielläkään raitiotielakkautukset öljykriisiin pysähtyneet. Flensburg, Hampuri, Kiel ja Bremerhaven kaikki lakkauttivat ratansa vasta vuoden 1972 jälkeen. Enemmän tai vähemmän kaikissa päätös on sittemmin tosin ymmärretty katastrofaaliseksi virheeksi. Paitsi Kööpenhaminassa, joka itsepäisesti kieltäytyy tunnustamasta virheitään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kööpenhaminan liikennepolitiikka sitä paitsi noudatteli pitkälti Länsi-Saksan pohjoisosien esimerkkiä, eikä sielläkään raitiotielakkautukset öljykriisiin pysähtyneet. Flensburg, Hampuri, Kiel ja Bremerhaven kaikki lakkauttivat ratansa vasta vuoden 1972 jälkeen. Enemmän tai vähemmän kaikissa päätös on sittemmin tosin ymmärretty katastrofaaliseksi virheeksi. Paitsi Kööpenhaminassa, joka itsepäisesti kieltäytyy tunnustamasta virheitään.


Kööpenhaminan ja pohjois-Saksan kaupungeilla on se ero että Saksassa autot korvasivat raitovaunut, koska autot ja bensa ovat Saksassa halpoja. Kööpenhaminassa polkupyörät korvasivat raitiovaunut. Siitä johtuu saksalaiskaupunkien joukkoliikennepäättäjien jälkiviisastelu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Metron oman reittioppaan mukaan huomenna (21.1.2011) aamulla kello 7.30 aikoihin lähtevä matka kestää molemmilla linjoilla 25 minuuttia päästä päähän. Wikipedian mukaan linjojen pituudet ovat 13,7 ja 14,2 km. Jos Wikipedian tiedot ovat oikein, keskinopeudet ovat 32,9 km/h (M1) ja 34,1 km/h (M2). Siis aivan muuta kuin jossain väitetty 40 km/h.


Tolta pohjalta voi muuten laskea sen metron pysäkkiajat.

80km/h tasaisella nopeudella M1 kestäisi n. 10 min, M2 taasen 10,5 min. Eli M1 menee pysähdyksiin 15 ja M2 14,5 min.

M1 13 ja M2 14 väliasemaa, mistä saamme jokaisen pysähdyksen vaikutukseksi 60 - 70 sekunttia. Kiihdytyksiin ja jarrutuksiin hukkaantunee noin 25 sekunttia per asema, eli keskimääräinen seisonta-aika noin 35 - 45 sekunttia.

----------


## hmikko

> junapituus on liian lyhyt ja kapasiteetti uhkaa loppua kesken, ja siksi sellainen jumbometro kuin Helsingissä olisi ehkä ollut luontevampi.


Itse ymmärtäisin pikemminkin niin, että Helsingin metron jumbous liittyy vaadittuun ratageometriaan, ei sinänsä kapasiteettiin. Köpiksen metrostandardin mukaisilla junillahan voisi helposti vastata suureenkin kapateettikysyntään, jos ne vaan mahtuisivat asemille.

----------


## 339-DF

Köpiksen automaattimetro  mitä mieltä siitä oikein pitäisi olla? Minä en tunne Köpistä kaupunkina niin perusteellisesti, että osaisin sanoa, tarvitsiko se metron vai ei. Parilla turistimatkalla sitä metroa ei ole tarvinnut käyttää, mutta jos kaupunki on tiivis ja laaja, niin metro sinänsä voi olla tarpeellinen. Ja kun systeemi on upouusi, voi olla, että automaattiajokin on perusteltua. Ainakin se istuu upouuteen järjestelmään paremmin kuin vanhaan jälkikäteen tehtynä.

Mutta aivan riippumatta siitä, ajellaanko automattisesti vai ei ja onko maanalainen, eristetty joukkoliikenne tarpeellista vai ei, on Köpiksessä yksi asia kiistattomasti täysin pielessä.

Siellä on investoitu hirvittävät määrät kruunuja metroon, joka on ratikan kokoinen. Oikeastaan voisi sanoa, että Köpis on saanut eristetyn ratikan ja se on huijattu maksamaan siitä ratikasta metron hinta. Siinä ei ole millään mittarilla mitattuna tolkkua. Kaikkein kamalinta on, jos tämä ratikka vielä kulkee aivan täpötäynnä. Olisi ehdottomasti kannattanut satsata mieluummin normaalikokoisen metron rakentamiseen, olkoonkin, että metro olisi ajellut vajaalla kapasiteetilla ensialkuun.

Järkevintä olisi tietysti ollut, jos olisi tehty kantakaupungin alueelle maanalainen riittävän suurilla asemilla ja ajettu linjaa katukelpoisilla vaunuilla. Vaikkapa ensialkuun 30- tai 45-metrisillä, mutta niin, että asemille tarpeen vaatiessa mahtuisi 60-metrinenkin juna. Tuohon olisi kulunut sama määrä rahaa kuin siihen, mitä nyt on saatu. Erona olisi se, että väljässä esikaupungissa samat vaunut olisivat voineet ajella katuympäristössä hintaan 70 miljoonaa kruunua per kilometri.

----------


## petteri

> Järkevintä olisi tietysti ollut, jos olisi tehty kantakaupungin alueelle maanalainen riittävän suurilla asemilla ja ajettu linjaa katukelpoisilla vaunuilla. Vaikkapa ensialkuun 30- tai 45-metrisillä, mutta niin, että asemille tarpeen vaatiessa mahtuisi 60-metrinenkin juna. Tuohon olisi kulunut sama määrä rahaa kuin siihen, mitä nyt on saatu. Erona olisi se, että väljässä esikaupungissa samat vaunut olisivat voineet ajella katuympäristössä hintaan 70 miljoonaa kruunua per kilometri.


Wikipedian mukaan Köpiksen  tunneliasemat ovat 60 metriä pitkiä. Mikäköhän tilanne on maanpäällisillä asemilla, ovatko nuo lyhempiä? Jos laiturit ovat tosiaan 60 metrisiä, liikennöinnin noin 70-75 metrisillä junilla voisi olettaa olevan mahdollista, ovistahan pitää kyllä päästä laiturille, mutta ei oveton osa junasta laituria tarvitse (vrt. mm. SM1 ja SM2). Onko kyse vain kalustosta ja laituriovista vai onko muitakin ongelmia pidentää junia?

Olisi kyllä aika vitsikästä, jos Köpikseen on ihan oikeasti rakennettu suunnilleen sopivan kokoinen infra, mutta vahingossa tilattu vääränkokoiset junat, jotka ovat liian pieniä yhtenä yksikkönä, mutta eivät mahdu asemille kahtena yksikkönä.

----------


## hmikko

> Wikipedian mukaan Köpiksen  tunneliasemat ovat 60 metriä pitkiä.


Käsitin, että koko cut-and-cover -tekniikalla tehty maanalainen loota on 60 m pitkä, ja itse laituri mahdollisesti lyhyempi ja nimenomaan nykyisille 39 m pitkille junille sovitettu. Kahden yksikön juna olisi jo vähintään 18 m pitempi kuin koko asemarakennelma, eli ovia taitaisi jäädä väistämättä aseman ulkopuolelle. Toisaalta esim. Oslossa Holmenkollenin radalla ajetaan ilmeisesti ainakin tilapäisesti siten, että junayksikön kaikkia ovia ei aukaista kun erinäisten vaiheiden jälkeen on päädytty laitureita pidempiin juniin. No, siellä ei ole liian lyhyitä tunneliasemia eikä vissiin kapasiteettiongelmia.    

Mitään tahatonta mokaa Köpiksen metrohankinnoissa varmaan ei ole sattunut, ja rakennelmahan on kerännyt kaikenlaisia alan palkintoja. Liekö niin, että osin metron suosio on tullut yllätyksenä, ja osin kapasiteetti jäänyt vuorovälin takia hieman suunnitellusta.

*Muoks:* AnsaldoBredan kuljettajattomasta metrojunayksiköstä on näköjään tekeillä pidempiä versioita Milanoon, Roomaan, Thessalonikiin ja Taipeihin. Ehkä Köpiksen kalustoa voisi tarpeen vaatiessa venyttää asemalle mahtuvalla lisävaunulla?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ansaldo...iverless_Metro

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Latelle kiitos hyvästä tiedosta. Eli toteutunut keskinopeus on 33-34 km/h luokkaa, joka olisi täysin mahdollinen Kööpenhaminan keskustan tunnelissa alittavalla pikaraitiotiellä. Maantasoinen nykyaikainen raitiotie voisi päästä järjestelmätasolla aika hyvään tulokseen.

JE: millaisia lähteitä sinulla on ollut? 
Paljon järkevämpi tie metroon olisi tietysti ollut raitiotien vaiheittainen kehittäminen.

----------


## teme

> Mitään tahatonta mokaa Köpiksen metrohankinnoissa varmaan ei ole sattunut, ja rakennelmahan on kerännyt kaikenlaisia alan palkintoja. Liekö niin, että osin metron suosio on tullut yllätyksenä, ja osin kapasiteetti jäänyt vuorovälin takia hieman suunnitellusta.


Olisi kiva tietää, mutta kuulostaa uskottavalta. Tämä on yksi asia mikä minua tökkii sekä näissä nysämetroissa että raskaammissa bussijärjestelmissä. Jos menee pieleen, niin ei ole matkustajia ja käsissä on kallis virheinvestointi. Jos menee hyvin, niin kapasiteetti ei riitä ja käsissä on kallis virheinvestointi. Eli kaiken muun lisäksi pitäisi vielä arvata matkustajamäärä oikein jo varhaisessa vaiheessa.

----------


## JE

> Latelle kiitos hyvästä tiedosta. Eli toteutunut keskinopeus on 33-34 km/h luokkaa, joka olisi täysin mahdollinen Kööpenhaminan keskustan tunnelissa alittavalla pikaraitiotiellä. Maantasoinen nykyaikainen raitiotie voisi päästä järjestelmätasolla aika hyvään tulokseen.
> 
> JE: millaisia lähteitä sinulla on ollut? 
> Paljon järkevämpi tie metroon olisi tietysti ollut raitiotien vaiheittainen kehittäminen.


Lähteistä keskeisin on Tanskan raitiotieseuran SHS:n vuonna 1972 julkaisema historiikki kaupungin viimeisestä linjasta, teoksen nimi on ytimekkäästi "Linie 5". Teoksessa on sivuilla 35-44 perusteellisesti esitelty Kööpenhaminan liikenneongelmia ja niihin esitettyjä ratkaisuja. Mukana on kaksi karttaa esimetrosuunnitelmista, mutta molemmat ovat itse asiassa peräti 1940-luvulta. Ymmärrettävästi uusimmat vaiheet näin vanhasta teoksesta puuttuvat.

Toinen lähde on Ulrich Fröhbergin "Die Strassenbahn in Kopenhagen", eli saksankielinen laitos Nils Carl Aspenbergin kustantamon (Baneforlaget) julkaisemasta Kööpenhaminan ratikkahistoriikista. Mainitussa teoksessa toistetaan, kuten monessa muussakin paikassa, vuoden 1962 periaatepäätös, joka oli lakkauttaa raitioliikenne siten, että kuusi linjaa (numerot 1, 2, 5, 6, 10 ja 16) pidettäisiin käytössä metron tuloon saakka. Vuonna 1965 mainittua päätöstä sitten tunnetusti muutettiin niin, että mainitut kuusi linjaa voisi nekin lakkauttaa jo ennen metron valmistumista. Metrosuunnitelmia ei Fröhbergin teoksessa mainita tarkemmin, mutta "Linie 5" sen sijaan osoittaa, että niitä suunniteltiin tai (kenties oikeammin) oltiin suunnittelevinaan nimenomaan ratikan tilalle 1960-luvun puolenvälin vuosina.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sensijaan öljyn ja bensan ollessa kallista koko 1970-luvun lopun ja 1980-luvun alun, valtasivat polkupyöräilijät raitioteistä vapautetut kadut. Se ehkä ei ollut kaupungin päätäjien suunitelmissa mutta niin siinä vain kävi. Nyt tilanne on sellainen että politikko joka siirtäisi raitiovaunujen tieltä pois pyöräteitä kaduilta tekee poliittisen itsemurhan.


Oikeasti asia on kuitenkin niin, että Köpis on yksi tunnettu malliesimerkki siitä, miten kaupunkikeskustasta on vallattu tilaa autoilta kevyelle liikenteelle. Se ei ole mikään sattuma, vaan pitkäjänteinen ja selkeästi asetettu ohjelma.

Köpiksen metron laiturit ovat muutaman metrin pidemmät kuin junat. Ja sille on myös hyvä syy. Laitureiden päissä on hätäpoistumisovet, jotka on tarkoitettu tunnelista pakeneville matkustajille. Tällainen järjestely on välttämätön, jotta tunnelista pääsee pois junan seisoessa asemalla.

Köpiksessä ei siis nykyisillä linjoilla voi junia pidentää. Kapasiteetti on pysyvästi se kuin se on nyt. Ja nykyinen kapasiteetti on huomattavasti alhaisempi kuin mikä oli suunniteltu kapasiteetti, koska suunniteltua 1,5 minuutin vuoroväliä ei ole mahdollista ajaa.

Köpiksen metro on todellakin malliesimerkki siitä, miten metroa ei pidä tehdä. Perussuunnittelu on jo pielessä, ja sen lisäksi toteutuksessakin tehtiin virheitä. Siihen nähden, miten Köpis hävitti raitiotiensä, ei tämä metron tekeminen ole yllättävää, vaan yhtä tyhmää. Selittävä tekijä lienee sokeutuminen siitä, että Örestadin tonttien arvoon eli niistä saatavaksi laskettuun rahaan nähden metron hinta oli kuitenkin mitätön. Sen vuoksi ei liene ollut väliksi, mitä ensimmäinen metro-osuus maksoi. Virhe on toki ollut silloin se, ettei ole ajateltu, että jatko-osuudet maksavat myös tolkuttomasti, mutta niiden kustantamiseen ei saadakaan rahaa tonttimyynnistä.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

JE: aivan, olen lukenut joskus vastaavia kirjoja. Käsitykseni on kuitenkin  ollut, että tarkoitus oli kehittää näitä mainittuja kuutta linjaa. Oliko tarkoitus toteuttaa esimetro vaiheittain siten kuin Saksan kaupungeissa, eli kalustona olisivat olleet ko. 100 Düwag - vaunua ja rataa olisi vaiheittain siirretty kadulta tunneliin.

Joka tapauksessa päätös lakkauttaa raitiotiet "joskus myöhemmin" toteutettavan metron tieltä on vastuuton ja aiheutti Kööpenhaminalle nykyrahassa satojen miljoonien eurojen vahingon.

----------


## JE

Suunnitelmillahan oli Kööpenhaminassa kaksi vaihetta. Vuosina 1962-1965 suunnitelmat perustuivat siihen, että mainittuja kuutta linjaa ei pystytä korvaamaan linja-autoilla vaikka haluttaisiinkin, ja siksi ne pidetään käytössä metron tuloon saakka. Jostain olen lukenut myös suunnitelmista tilata Düwag-vaunuja peräti 120 kappaletta lisää, mikä olisi tarkoittanut siis kaiken kaikkiaan 220 vaunun systeemiä. Jos tällainen lisätilauskin oli suunnitelmissa, on perin ilmeistä ettei metron odotettu toteutuvan pitkään aikaan, ainakaan raskasmetrona.

Vuoden 1965 jälkeen suunnitelmat taas perustuivat siihen, että kaikki raitiolinjat lakkautetaan jo ennen metron tuloa. On täysin mahdollista, että viimeistään tässä vaiheessa metrosuunnitelmat perustuivat raskasmetroratkaisuun, varsinkin kun kaikista raitiovaunuista, myös nivelvaunuista, pyrittiin eroon. Jos näin on, Kööpenhaminan metrosuunnitelmat ovat läpikäyneet muutoksen ratikkamaisesta esimetrosta joustamattomampaan ratkaisuun kahdesti, koska käsittääkseni nykyinen automaattimetro oli sekin suunnittelupöydillä alun perin raitiotietyyppisempi ratkaisu. Tämän käsityksen taustalle minulla ei kuitenkaan ole mitään muuta lähdettä kuin Helsingin Sanomien juttu ratikoiden paluusta Kööpenhaminaan jostain 1990-luvun alusta.

"Linie 5" kertoo, että vuonna 1965, jolloin kuuden säilytettävän raitiolinjan suunnitelmasta luovuttiin ja täyttä lakkautusta alettiin valmistella, suunnitelmissa oli vielä aloittaa metron toteutus aikavälillä 1967-1968. Nämä suunnitelmat eivät kuitenkaan eläneet pitkään, ja mainittujen vuosien tullessa suunnitelmat olivat taas aivan levällään. Joka tapauksessa täydellisestä raitiotielakkautuksesta päätettäessä vuonna 1965 elettiin vielä käsityksessä, että metro toteutuu vuosien ennemmin kuin vuosikymmenten kuluessa. Minusta yhteys on selkeästi olemassa jo siksikin, että metron keskustaosuus oli jokseenkin päällekkäinen raitiolinjojen 5, 7 ja 16 keskustalinjauksen kanssa, minkä "Linie 5" myös erikseen mainitsee. Nämä kolme olivat Kööpenhaminan viimeiset raitiolinjat.

Edit: "Linie 5"-teoksesta löysin nyt minulta jostain syystä aiemmin huomaamatta jääneen tiedon, että vuoteen 1954 saakka Kööpenhaminan kaupunki suunnitteli metrosta nimenomaan raitiovaunuilla liikennöitävää esimetroa. Tämän jälkeen kaupungin mieli kuitenkin muuttui, ja ajatukseksi tuli tehdä metrosta S-junan kanssa yhteensopiva. Näin ollen vuosina 1962-65 ei enää mitenkään ole voinut olla suunnitelmissa raitiovaunujen käyttö tunneliliikenteessä. 100-220 nivelvaunun varaan rakentuneet suunnitelmat voivat siten tarkoittaa vain, että raitioteiden korvautumisen metrolla oli oletettu olevan edessä vasta vuosikymmenten päässä.

----------


## petteri

> Oikeasti asia on kuitenkin niin, että Köpis on yksi tunnettu malliesimerkki siitä, miten kaupunkikeskustasta on vallattu tilaa autoilta kevyelle liikenteelle. Se ei ole mikään sattuma, vaan pitkäjänteinen ja selkeästi asetettu ohjelma.


Korjataan vähän. Kööpenhamina on malliesimerkki siitä, miten kaupunkikeskustasta on vallattu tilaa raitiovaunuilta ja autoilta kevyelle liikenteelle.

Siksi on ihan ymmärrettävää ettei ratikoita haluttu takaisin kaduille hidastamaan tai tappamaan pyöräilijöitä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Miten ne raitiovaunut sopivat sitten samoille kaduille kävelijöiden ja pyöräilijöiden kanssa mm. Amsterdamissa, Bremenissä ja Freiburgissa?

Kööpenhaminassa raitiovaunut on lakkautettu tilan saamiseksi yksityisautoille.

On eri asia, että sitten myöhemmässä vaiheessa pieni osa tästä tilasta on annettu pyöräilijöille ja ydinkeskusta rauhoitettu kävelykeskustaksi.
Seudun kokonaisuudessa on kuitenkin panostettu todella paljon yksityisautoilun sujuvuuteen mm. leveillä pääkaduilla ja useammalla kehämoottoritiellä.

Onko kukaan edes käynyt Kööpenhaminassa paikan päällä katsomassa? Kävelykeskustan ulkopuolella keskustassa on todella leveitä 4-8 - kaistaisia autoväyliä, joiden laidassa pyörätiet ovat jokseenkin yhtä leveitä kuin Helsingissä tai Turussa, esimerkiksi H.C Andersens boulevard Rådhusplassenin laidalla. Toki pyöräilyjärjestelyt ovat paremmat ja sujuvat. 

Joka tapauksessa pääkaduilta voisi kivutta ottaa 2 kaistaa raitiovaunuille ilman että siitä olisi mitään haittaa liikenteelle. Kaistat olisivat toki pois pikkuautoilta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:43 ----------

Kööpenhamina on malliesimerkki:
- Hyvästä kävelykeskustasta
- Hyvätasoisesta pyöräilyverkoista
- Hyvästä pitkän matkan seutujoukkoliikenteestä
- Surkeasta ydinkaupunkialueen sisäisestä joukkoliikenteestä, joka on tahallisesti ja satojen miljoonien vahinkoa aiheuttaen heikennetty ensin ko. tasolle ja sitten kieltäydytty korjaamasta aiheutettua vahinkoa.

Kolmen ensimmäisen plussan ei pitäisi sokaista viimeiseltä ongelmalta.

----------


## TapioK

> Tämän käsityksen taustalle minulla ei kuitenkaan ole mitään muuta lähdettä kuin Helsingin Sanomien juttu ratikoiden paluusta Kööpenhaminaan jostain 1990-luvun alusta.


HS:n digilehden arkistosta (vaatii käyttäjätunnuksen) löysin lyhyen uutisen, josta Kööpenhamina osuus tässä:




> *Raitiovaunu palaa Eurooppaan Saksassa on raitioteitä kymmenissä kaupungeissa*
> 
> Kööpenhamina myi raitiotiensä 1970-luvun alussa Aleksandriaan Egyptiin. Kastrupin lentokentälle rakennetaan kuitenkin pikaraitiotie.

----------


## JE

Kiitos, minusta tuntuu että juuri tuosta oli kyse. Kastrupin kentällehän automaattimetrokin ulottuu, joten minusta on selvää että samasta projektista oli kyse. Voi tietysti olla, että jo tuolloin on suunniteltu metroa, mutta "light metro" tai "light rail", jotka molemmat voivat tarkoittaa yhtä hyvin pikaraitiotietä kuin katuliikennekelvotonta mutta "rautatiemittakaavaa" pienempää metroakin, tai jokin vastaava termi on käännetty väärin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Käsittääkseni Kööpenhaminassa on menty nimenomaan niin päin, että ensin tutkittiin raitiotien uudelleen toteuttamista mm. palvelemaan Örestadia ja Kastrupia - johon HS viittaa - ja sitten suunnitelmat muuttuivat minimetroksi. Varmaan siksi, että paikalliset metrotunnelin ihailijat sotkivat homman. Vertailussahan oli nimenomaan vaihtoehtoina raitiotie, "light rail" (oletettavasti osin tunnelissa) ja "light metro". Olen puhunut aiheesta mm. 1990-luvun puolessa välissä Örestadia suunnittelevien suomalaisarkkitehtien kanssa.

----------


## Renne

Vaikea toisaalta kuvitella, miten tunneliasemilla kapasiteetin edes tarvitsisi kasvaa.

Ihmiset asuvat koko ajan yhä väljemmin ja väljemmin. Kööpenhaminan kantakaupungissa tunneliasemilla ei olla purkamassa vanhoja kaupunginosia ja siten lisäämällä kapasiteettia.

Junan muutoksilla kapasiteettia voidaan kylläkin lisätä, istumapaikkojen ja seisomapaikkojen oikealla ratiolla.

2min vuoroväli on enemmän kuin riittävä pitkälle tulevaisuuteen. Kyllä Köpiksessäkin vielä saavat 1.5min vuorovälin.

Köpiksen metron kapasiteettia pystyy siis kasvattamaan, vaikka sille ei ole kovinkaanlaista tarvetta.

Tähän hetkeen ruuhka-aikana 1.5min vuoroväli olisi hyvä, muttei metrot silloin ole yhtä kuormitettuja kuin Helsingin metro. Helsingissä automaattimetron lyhyempi vuoroväli tulee tarpeeseen, sillä iltapäiväruuhkan aikaan metro alkaa muistuttaa Tokion täyteenpakattuja metroja.

Köpiksessä kapasiteetti riittää pitkälle hamaan tulevaisuuteen 2min vuorovälillä mikä on äärimmäisen luksus-palvelua. Olemassaolevaan linjaan kun lisätään metroympyrä sekä mahdolliset uudet linjat, loistavine ja useine vaihtoyhteyksine metrolinjojen, metrorenkaan, S-tåg linjojen ja S-tåg-kehäyhteyden kanssa takaa kapasiteetin kasvuvaran hamaan tulevaisuuteen.

Kööpenhaminan metroratkaisu on oikea ratkaisu oikeaan paikkaan.

----------


## teme

> Vaikea toisaalta kuvitella, miten tunneliasemilla kapasiteetin edes tarvitsisi kasvaa.
> 
> Ihmiset asuvat koko ajan yhä väljemmin ja väljemmin. Kööpenhaminan kantakaupungissa tunneliasemilla ei olla purkamassa vanhoja kaupunginosia ja siten lisäämällä kapasiteettia.


Eli kaikki ne jotka näkee ruuhkaa metrossa ovat vaan nauttineet liikaa tanskalaisia virvokkeita, koska sinä sanot että hyvin siellä mahtuu.




> 2min vuoroväli on enemmän kuin riittävä pitkälle tulevaisuuteen. Kyllä Köpiksessäkin vielä saavat 1.5min vuorovälin.


Ikäänkuin sitä ei olisi jo yritetty. Mutta toki sinulla on tällekin jotkut perustelut.




> Helsingissä automaattimetron lyhyempi vuoroväli tulee tarpeeseen, sillä iltapäiväruuhkan aikaan metro alkaa muistuttaa Tokion täyteenpakattuja metroja.


Minkä takia maksimi-junapituutta lyhennetään kolmasosa, eli 2 minuutin vuoroväliin siirryttäessä kapasiteeti kasvaa peräti kolmaosan. Kyllä se varmaan riittää JOS tuo 2 minuutin vuoroväli toimii. Jos käytännössä taas pystytään vain esim. 2,5 min vuoroväliin niin kapasiteetti on suurinpiirtein sama kuin nyt, tarkemmin kasvaa 7%, 3 min vuorovälillä ollaankin jo 12% pakkasen puolella. Jos nopeudet tippuu lähemmäs köpisläistä tasoa niin se on 10 - 20% pudutusta lisää.

Kööpenhaminan kokemukset eivät nyt varsinaisesti lisää luottamusta siihen että automaattimetro pitää sen vuorovälin mitä luvataan.

----------


## Renne

Mielenkiintoista olisi nähdä sellainen raitiolinja missä ratikka porhaltaa 2min välein.

Tähän lisättynä vielä muita vaatimuksia: 
+ Katurata: Ei eristetty muusta liikenteestä
+ Enemmän kapasiteettiä: 50-100m pitkä raitiojuna
+ Nopeus: 80km/h
+ Saavutettavuus: enemmän pysäkkejä kuin metrolla
+ vie vähän katutilaa
+ on nopea
+ halpa

= toimimaton kokonaisuus. Nopeus ja eristämätön rata eivät toimi yhdessä.
= toimimaton kokonaisuus. Hitaat ja pitkät raitiojunat tukkisivat kaiken muun katuliikenteen.
= toimimaton kokonaisuus. 2-4 minuutin vuorovälit kaikilla pikaratikan hehkutetuilla "ominaisuuksilla" kumoavat itse itsensä.

= pikaratikka ei ole todellinen vaihtoehto.

Kansainvälisen joukkoliikenneliiton UITP:n kansainvälinen pikaraitiotiekomissio julkaisi 1983 seuraavan määrittelyn: "Pikaraitiotie on raideliikennemuoto, joka voidaan kehittää asteittain nykyaikaisesta raitiotiestä pikajoukkoliikennemuodoksi, joka kulkee omalla kaistallaan, maan alla, maan tasassa tai maanpinnan yläpuolella."

Helsinkiin, Tampereelle ja Turkuun kaavaillut pikaraitioradat eivät tosiasiassa ole "pikaratikoita" vaan 1800-luvun lopun museoraitioteitä viilattuna vähemmällä pysäkkimäärällä.

Pikaratikka = ratikka.

Raitiovaunu/pikaraitiovaunu ei sovellu (Kööpenhaminan ja) Helsingin seudulliseen keskustan kautta kulkevaan nopeaan raidejoukkoliikenteen formaatiksi.

----------


## JE

> Käsittääkseni Kööpenhaminassa on menty nimenomaan niin päin, että ensin tutkittiin raitiotien uudelleen toteuttamista mm. palvelemaan Örestadia ja Kastrupia - johon HS viittaa - ja sitten suunnitelmat muuttuivat minimetroksi. Varmaan siksi, että paikalliset metrotunnelin ihailijat sotkivat homman. Vertailussahan oli nimenomaan vaihtoehtoina raitiotie, "light rail" (oletettavasti osin tunnelissa) ja "light metro". Olen puhunut aiheesta mm. 1990-luvun puolessa välissä Örestadia suunnittelevien suomalaisarkkitehtien kanssa.


Kiitos. Tuossa käsityksessä olin itsekin. Ja Örestad-metropäätöksen jälkeenkin muita kaavailuissa olleita linjoja suunniteltiin edelleen pikaraitiotienä, mutta nyt laajennuskin (eli metrorengas) toteutetaan nimenomaan metrona eikä raitiotiepohjaisena ratkaisuna.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mielenkiintoista olisi nähdä sellainen raitiolinja missä ratikka porhaltaa 2min välein.


Mannerheimintie välillä Lasipalatsi - Kansaneläkelaitos. Pikaisesti laskien ruuhka-aikaan 27 raitiovaunua tunnissa suuntaansa, eli pyöreästi 2 minuutin välein. Ja tämä onnistuu, vaikka etuudet ovat mitä ovat.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mielenkiintoista olisi nähdä sellainen raitiolinja missä ratikka porhaltaa 2min välein.


Suosittelen sinulle tutustumismatkaa esimerkiksi Karlsruheen tai Baseliin. Samoin muutenkin suosittelisin vähän tutustumista erilaisiin ratkaisuihin. Esimerkiksi sen hahmottaminen, että Kööpenhaminan kevytmetro on surkea ratkaisu, vaatii tutustumista toimivampiin järjestelmiin. 




> Raitiovaunu/pikaraitiovaunu ei sovellu (Kööpenhaminan ja) kautta kulkevaan nopeaan raidejoukkoliikenteen formaatiksi.


Kuten ketjussa on osoitettu, ainakin maan alla keskustan ali kulkevan pikaraitiotien keskinopeus voisi olla täsmälleen sama kuin Kööpenhaminan kevytmetron 33-34 km/h.

Muilta osin vastaan ao. ketjuun. Kehotan samalla Renneä spekuloimaan Tampereen ja Turun asioista asianomaisissa ketjuissa.

----------


## JE

> Mielenkiintoista olisi nähdä sellainen raitiolinja missä ratikka porhaltaa 2min välein.
> 
> Tähän lisättynä vielä muita vaatimuksia: 
> + Katurata: Ei eristetty muusta liikenteestä
> + Enemmän kapasiteettiä: 50-100m pitkä raitiojuna
> + Nopeus: 80km/h
> + Saavutettavuus: enemmän pysäkkejä kuin metrolla
> + vie vähän katutilaa
> + on nopea
> ...


Totta kai sellainen verkko, jota ei missään kohdin ole sopivaa viedä katutilaan, kannattaa toteuttaa metrotyyppisenä ratkaisuna. Ja vastaavasti sellainen systeemi, joka ei missään vaadi nopeutta tai sujuvuutta vaan toteutetaan vain hyvin rajallisiin ja paikallisiin tarpeisiin, kannattaa toteuttaa perinteisin opein kauttaaltaan katuratikkana. Useissa kaupungeissa tarve on kuitenkin sellaiselle liikennevälineelle, joka voidaan ruuhkaisilla osilla reittiä eristää muusta liikenteestä ja jolta sellaisilla osilla verkkoa edellytetään 80 kilometrin maksiminopeutta (huom. ei 80 km/h keskinopeutta), mutta joka kuitenkin verkoston latvaosilla voidaan rakentaa halvemmalla katutilaan, mm. vaihdollisen liityntäliikenteen välttämiseksi. Tästä on kysymys ideaalissa pikaraitiotiessä, mutta se ei tietenkään tarkoita, että kaikki pikaraitioteiksi nimitetyt järjestelmät todella toimisivat näillä opein. Sama rata ei välttämättä voi olla eristämätön ja nopealle liikenteelle suunniteltu, mutta sama vaunu voi, osana samaa linjaakin, hyödyntää sekä nopeaa eristettyä rataa että hiljaisemmissa osissa kaupunkia eristämätöntä rataa. Oletko todella sitä mieltä, että sekä nopealle ja eristetylle radalle että katutilaan sopiva kulkuneuvo on huonompi kuin yksinomaan eristetylle radalle sopiva kulkuneuvo, joka ei sillä eristetyllä radalla edes ole kovin nopea? Jos kyllä, sitten on varmaan parasta vain hyväksyä että tässä vallitsee merkittävä mielipide-ero.

----------


## Renne

> Mannerheimintie välillä Lasipalatsi - Kansaneläkelaitos. Pikaisesti laskien ruuhka-aikaan 27 raitiovaunua tunnissa suuntaansa, eli pyöreästi 2 minuutin välein. Ja tämä onnistuu, vaikka etuudet ovat mitä ovat.


Linjojen yhteisellä osuudella. Tuolla osuudella on vaihtopaikkoja muiden raitiolinjojen kanssa siten, että joutuu kävelemään toiselle pysäkille ja odottelemaan liikennevaloissa.

Tuolla yhteisellä osuudella on tietysti ruuhka-aikaan hyvä vuorotarjonta, mutta onkin Taka-Töölön ainoa kiskoväylä. Etu-Töölön toista raidetta eli Runebergiä käyttää linja 3 mikä taasen käy tuolla lyhyellä yhteisellä osuudella muutaman pysäkin verran. Kuinka monta asuu 300m vaikutusalueella yhteisestä osuudesta? Muutamia tuhansia ja hieman vaikutusaluetta leventämällä muutamia kymmeniä tuhansia. Kaikki se epähyvä tarjonta muutamille kaikista hitaimmalla ja kalliimmalla järjestelyllä. Tuolta pieneltä yhteiseltä osuudelta Oopperalta YO-apteekille vaikka onkin 27 raitiovaunua tunnissa ruuhka-aikaan, muilla linjastojen osuuksilla vuorovälit ovatkin sitten 10-20min.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tuolta pieneltä yhteiseltä osuudelta Oopperalta YO-apteekille vaikka onkin 27 raitiovaunua tunnissa ruuhka-aikaan


En laskenut kolmosia mukaan. 4 + 7 + 10 on sen 27 tunnissa.

----------


## Piirka

Köpiksessä kaavailtiin 80-luvulla S-banen laajennusta keskustan alitse eteläpuolelle Amagerin saarelle. Suunnitelma kaatui siihen, että ilmajohtojen vaatima suurempi tunneliprofilointi olisi tullut liian kalliiksi ja että pitkä asemaväli olisi tarjonnut huonoa saavutettuvuutta keskustan alueella.

Kaupunkiratavaihtoehdon hylkäämisen jälkeen alettiin tutkia kolmea vaihtoehtoa: 

- Automaattimetro: lyhyitävaunuyksiköitä kokonaan eristetyllä radalla. Keskinopeus 40 km/h.

- Ratikka: olisivat kulkeneet muun liikenteen seassa, ainoastaan Amagerin saarella olisi paikoitellen ollut eritasorataa. Ratikoilla olisi kuitenkin olleet täydet liikennevaloetuudet. Vaunuiksi kaavailtiin 33 metrisiä nivelvaunuja 230 matkustajalle. Suunniteltu vuoroväli 2,5 min. Keskinopeus 25 km/h.

- Pikaratikka: keskustassa tunnelissa *aivan katutason alla*. Samanlaiset vaunut kuin ratikkavaihtoehdossa. Liikennöitäisiin kuitenkin kaksinajossa. Vuoroväli myös 2,5 min. Keskinopeus 35 km/h.

Päättäjät valitsivat vuonna 1996 automaatin, koska

- keskinopeus oli suurin
- ajaton muotoilu olisi moderni myös tulevaisuudessa
- minimetro olisi liikennöinniltään hiljaisempi kuin tavanomainen metro
- kustannus / hyöty -suhde oli vaihtoehdoista paras

Keskinopeus on ehkä suuri, mutta keskustan syväasemilta kuluu aikaa tasonvaihtoon. Onko metro moderni ensi vuosikymmenellä? Kustannus / hyöty -suhteen huomaa erityisesti nyt metrorenkaan rakentamisen yhteydessä. 12 miljardin kruunun kustannusarvio on jo nyt karannut käsistä. Viime vuoden lopulla pelkkien tunnelien rakennuskustannukset arviodaan 18 miljardin kruunun arvoisiksi ja siihen vielä päälle ajokit ja niiden ohjausjärjestelmä. Olisikohan avajaisvuoden 2021 loppusumma 30 miljardia kruunua (4 miljardia euroa)? Vain vaatimattomat lähes 260 miljonaa euroa kilometriä kohden.

---

Jossain lähteissä on väläytelty nykyisen metron kapasiteetin nostamista kasvattamalla junakokoa kolmivaunuisesta nelivaunuiseksi. Toimenpide vaatisi kuitenkin laituriovellisten asemien uudelleenrakentamista ja ovettomien asemien laitureiden pidentämästä.

----------


## hylje

> Linjojen yhteisellä osuudella. Tuolla osuudella on vaihtopaikkoja muiden raitiolinjojen kanssa siten, että joutuu kävelemään toiselle pysäkille ja odottelemaan liikennevaloissa.
> 
> Tuolla yhteisellä osuudella on tietysti ruuhka-aikaan hyvä vuorotarjonta, mutta onkin Taka-Töölön ainoa kiskoväylä. Etu-Töölön toista raidetta eli Runebergiä käyttää linja 3 mikä taasen käy tuolla lyhyellä yhteisellä osuudella muutaman pysäkin verran. Kuinka monta asuu 300m vaikutusalueella yhteisestä osuudesta? Muutamia tuhansia ja hieman vaikutusaluetta leventämällä muutamia kymmeniä tuhansia. Kaikki se epähyvä tarjonta muutamille kaikista hitaimmalla ja kalliimmalla järjestelyllä. Tuolta pieneltä yhteiseltä osuudelta Oopperalta YO-apteekille vaikka onkin 27 raitiovaunua tunnissa ruuhka-aikaan, muilla linjastojen osuuksilla vuorovälit ovatkin sitten 10-20min.


Jos olet yhtään seurannut keskustelua Helsingin raitiotien kehittämisestä, moni (mukaanlukien allekirjoittanut) kannattaa Mannerheimintien kehittämistä oikeaksi pikaratikaksi pidentämällä vaunuja kunnes vuoroväli on luokkaa 10min per linja (4, 10) ja viemällä umpikaturatikka seiska umpikaturatikka kolmosen kaveriksi rinnakkaiskaduille. Tehokkaasti kuitenkin heität keskustelun jonnekkin ihan muualle kuin mistä oli viesti sitten kyse, eli siitä miten ratikat voivat kulkea 2min vuorovälillä. Hyvin kulkevat, vaikkei ole optimaalista. Ei ole optimaalista metrollakaan.

Helsingissä on myös useita katuja (mm. Ruoholahdenkatu) joilla kulkee busseja osan aikaa tätäkin useammin. Niitä ei olla korvattu järkevämmällä liikenteellä, koska ne korvataan joskus 2050 metrolla, joka näillä näkymin vieläpä vähentää kokonaiskapasiteettia.

----------


## hmikko

> Keskinopeus on ehkä suuri, mutta keskustan syväasemilta kuluu aikaa tasonvaihtoon. Onko metro moderni ensi vuosikymmenellä? Kustannus / hyöty -suhteen huomaa erityisesti nyt metrorenkaan rakentamisen yhteydessä.


Paitsi että käytännössä toteutunut keskinopeus (34 km/h) on samaa tasoa kuin tuossa pikaratikkavaihtoehdossa. Voihan tietty olla, että senkään suunniteltuun nopeuteen ei olisi päästy käytännössä, mutta silti valintaperuste on osoittautunut vääräksi. 

Tuo muotoilu on minusta aika kummallinen peruste sekin. Miksi ratikka ei voisi olla moderni ja ajattomasti muotoiltu? Italia on tietysti muotoilumaa ja liikennevälineiden muotoilusta tunnettu, mutta en itse kyllä saa noista AnsaldoBredan automaattivaunuista mitään väristyksiä. Ulkomuodoltaan kotoinen M100 on minusta paremmin onnistunut ja Vario myös, jos pitää tyylikäs ratikka löytää. Tanskalaisten olisi ehkä pitänyt änkeä sikäläinen kotimainen muotoilija hankkeeseen  :Smile:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tanskankielisen wikipedian mukaan kevytmetron valintaperusteet olivat:

*-Ei häiritse autoilijoita*
- Houkuttelee paljon matkustajia nopean matkanopeuden, säännöllisyyden ym. vuoski
- Parempi ympäristö kun vähän melua, tärinää, saastutusta, ei visuaalista häiritötä
- Pieni onnettomuusriski
- Vähän häiriötä rakennus- ja käyttöaikana

Vertailu perustui matkanopeuksiin minimetro 40 km/h, tunneliraitiotie 35 km/h ja pintaraitiotie 25 km/h. 

Kuten edellä on osoitettu, matkanopeusperuste oli virheellinen ja todellinen matkanopeus 33-34 km/h eli sama kuin tunneliraitiotien.

Lisäksi on äärimmäisen kyseenalaista, että tärkeimpänä perusteena on Kööpenhaminan kokoisessa kaupungissa ollut että valittava järjestelmä ei häiritse autoilijoita eikä näy ympäristössä. 

On myös kai häiriöksi, että valittu järjestelmä on niin kallis ja vaikea rakentaa, että sitä ei ole pystytty vieläkään toteuttamaan kuin kaksi linjaa, 21 km, kun vaihtoehtoisia järjestelmiä olisi samalla rahalla ja samassa ajassa voitu rakentaa 100-200 km.

----------


## petteri

> On myös kai häiriöksi, että valittu järjestelmä on niin kallis ja vaikea rakentaa, että sitä ei ole pystytty vieläkään toteuttamaan kuin kaksi linjaa, 21 km, kun vaihtoehtoisia järjestelmiä olisi samalla rahalla ja samassa ajassa voitu rakentaa 100-200 km.


Toki Kööpenhaminaan olisi pystytty metroon käytetyllä rahalla rakentamaan noin 100 km 20 km/h kulkevaa pikaratikkaa. Käytännössä 20 km/h tai hiukan yli on aika tyypillinen katutasossa kulkevan pikaratikan nopeus kun mukana on keskustaosuuksiakin. Esikaupungeissa voidaan päästä likimain 25 km/h tasollekin jos pysäkkiväli on sopivat. 20 km/h vauhdilla lentoasemalta menisi linjan päähän suunnilleen tunti.

Pikaratikka tunnelissa taas maksaa saman verran kuin mini-metro. Toki yhdistämällä eristettyä rataa ja muun liikenteen kanssa yhdistettyjä ratoja kustannuksia olisi jonkin verran voitu säästää ja rakentaa haaroja keveämmällä tekniikalla.

Mutta minusta 34 km/h täysin eristettynä kulkeva mini-metro ja 20 km/h tunnissa kadulla kulkeva pikaratikka eivät ole kovin vertailukelpoisia järjestelmiä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Muutama pointti tuohon arvioon:
- Kööpenhaminan nykyistä metroa vastaavilla osuuksilla Örestadissa, Lergravsparken - Kastrup ja Fredriksberg-Vanlöse, jotka olivat entistä rautatietä tai kokonaan uusia olisi maantasoisellakin pikaraitiotiellä saavutettu jokseenkin varmasti sama 30-35 km/h tason keskinopeus, jollei paremman tavoitettavuuden vuoksi olisi haluttu toteuttaa pysäkkejä tiheämmin.
- Keskustan alittava tunneli olisi todennäköisesti maksanut toki saman pikaraitiotielle, mutta lisäosuuksia olisi voitu tehdä edullisesti. Lisäksi tarvittavan tunnelin pituus olisi ollut selkeästi lyhyempi. En Kööpenhaminan rakenteella ymmärrä maanalaisen reitin tarvetta muuten kuin kävelykeskustan ali, koska rakenteessa on paljon 4-8 kaistaisia pääkatuja, joilta voi joko varata raitiotiekaistan tai vaihtoehtoisesti rauhoittaa kapeamman kadun kokonaan raitiotielle.
- Laajemmassa raitiotieverkossa voisi useissa tapauksissa olla esimerkiksi kaksi linjaa, jotka olisivat muodostaneet laajemman verkon ja tuottaneet useille yhteyksille nopeammat matka-ajat. Esimerkiksi nykyinen metro ei ulotu lainkaan päärautatieasemalle ja raatihuoneelle. Nythän reitti on keskustan ali kiertävä.

On ihan selvää, että jos Kööpenhaminaan olisi tehty samalla rahalla maantasoista modernia raitiotietä kuin sinne tehtiin minimetroa, matka-ajat kokonaisuutena olisivat alentuneet merkittävästi, koska pienempi nopeutusvaikutus olisi ulottunut 5-10 kertaa laajemmalle pohjalle. Esimerkiksi vaikka nopeutus olisi matkaa kohden ollut vain 50% metron tuottamasta hyödystä, 5 kertaa laajemman verkon hyöty olisi ollut kuitenkin 2,5 kertainen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:25 ----------

Arvioimallasi 20 km/h nopeudella 14 km kestää 42 min, 25 km nopeudella vajaat 34 min ja 33-34 km/h nopeudelle matka-aika on jo laskettu.

Lisäksi tulee huomioida, että mikäli olisi tehty raitiotie, olisi sillä järkevämpää kulkea esim. Vanlöse - Kastrup suorempaa reittiä esimerkiksi päärautatieaseman kautta.

----------


## JE

> Tanskankielisen wikipedian mukaan kevytmetron valintaperusteet olivat:
> 
> *-Ei häiritse autoilijoita*
> - Houkuttelee paljon matkustajia nopean matkanopeuden, säännöllisyyden ym. vuoski
> - Parempi ympäristö kun vähän melua, tärinää, saastutusta, ei visuaalista häiritötä
> - Pieni onnettomuusriski
> - Vähän häiriötä rakennus- ja käyttöaikana


Ensin mainittu valintaperuste oli epäilemättä tärkein. Se on myös tärkein peruste, miksi raitioteihin edelleen suhtaudutaan niinkin kielteisesti kuin Tanskassa tai muissa kansainvälistä kehitystä heikosti ymmärtävissä marginaalivaltioissa suhtaudutaan. Autoilun asettaminen etusijalle on valinta siinä missä muutkin ja se valinta voidaan tehdä, mutta tällöin se on uskallettava myös rehellisesti tunnustaa: eli että joukkoliikenne on toteutettava kalliilla ja tehottomasti, jotta pienen vähemmistön ilmastonmuutosta edistävä ja hengitysilmaa heikentävä elämäntapa ei vaarannu.

----------


## Piirka

> Päättäjät valitsivat vuonna 1996 automaatin, koska
> 
> - keskinopeus oli suurin
> - ajaton muotoilu olisi moderni myös tulevaisuudessa
> - minimetro olisi liikennöinniltään hiljaisempi kuin tavanomainen metro
> - kustannus / hyöty -suhde oli vaihtoehdoista paras





> *-Ei häiritse autoilijoita*
> - Houkuttelee paljon matkustajia nopean matkanopeuden, säännöllisyyden ym. vuoski
> - Parempi ympäristö kun vähän melua, tärinää, saastutusta, ei visuaalista häiritötä
> - Pieni onnettomuusriski
> - Vähän häiriötä rakennus- ja käyttöaikana


Lisäksi päättäjiä huijattiin väittämällä, että (pika)ratikkavaihtoehdoissa tarvitaan paljon henkilökuntaa vaunujen liikennöintiin.

Toteutetussa metrossa työskentelee noin 200 henkilöä, joista suurin osa metrostewardeina. Oletettavasti henkilökunnan määrä olisi ollut samanlainen myös (pika)ratikkavaihtoehdoissa. 

Rakennusajan häiriöt korostuivat ajan pitkittyessä yli kolmella vuodella suunnitellusta, etenkin työmaiden keskellä sijanneiden kivijalkaliikkeiden kohdalla. Asiakkaat kaikkosivat, kun eivät hahmottaneet liikkeitä työmaiden seasta.

Metron "laatukäytävän" alueella matkustajamäärät eivät nousseet mitenkään merkittävästi. Ensimmäisten vuosien aikana koettiin noin 1 %:n lisäys, kun taas samoihin aikoihin avatut pikaratikkajärjestelmät onnistuivat kasvattamaan matkustajamääriään 25 %:lla.

Herää kysymys, että mikä tai kuka oli se taho, joka päättäjille esitti näitä metrovaihtoehtoa parhaimmuutta korostavia tuulesta temmattuja "faktoja"?

Tulevan metrorenkaan kohdalla matkustajamäärien kasvattamista kaavaillaan pätkimällä keskustaan suuntauvat suorat bussilinjat liityntälinjoiksi. Onkohan HKL / HSL antanut erityisolosuhteiden konsulttiapua Köpikselle?  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Tanskankielisen wikipedian mukaan kevytmetron valintaperusteet olivat:
> 
> *-Ei häiritse autoilijoita*


Mä en kyllä viittaisi wikiin tällaisessa asiassa. Eikö tämä ole tyypillinen sellainen seikka, jossa wikikirjoittajan oma mielipide saattaa päästä esille liikaa? En väitä, etteikö maanalaista olisi valittu Köpikseen siksi, ettei se ole autojen tiellä. Mutta siihen tulee löytää parempi lähde kuin wiki, jonne joku autovihaaja on voinut sen kirjoittaa tänään, ja huomenna joku muu "korjaa" sen sieltä taas pois. Ylihuomenna sitten...





> Vertailu perustui matkanopeuksiin minimetro 40 km/h, tunneliraitiotie 35 km/h ja pintaraitiotie 25 km/h. 
> 
> Kuten edellä on osoitettu, matkanopeusperuste oli virheellinen ja todellinen matkanopeus 33-34 km/h eli sama kuin tunneliraitiotien.


Ihan yhtälailla voidaan olettaa, että muidenkin liikennemuotojen suunnitteluvaiheen nopeusarvio on ollut 15% liian korkea.




> Pikaratikka tunnelissa taas maksaa saman verran kuin mini-metro.


Ei maksa. Tiedät, että kuljettaja-ajossa säästetään automaattisen kulunvalvonnnan kustannukset, laituriovet jne.




> Toki yhdistämällä eristettyä rataa ja muun liikenteen kanssa yhdistettyjä ratoja kustannuksia olisi jonkin verran voitu säästää ja rakentaa haaroja keveämmällä tekniikalla.


Se onkin juuri ydinsyy siihen, miksi pikaratikka on (kun kapasiteettitarve on kohdallaan) ylivoimainen väline.




> Mutta minusta 34 km/h täysin eristettynä kulkeva mini-metro ja 20 km/h tunnissa kadulla kulkeva pikaratikka eivät ole kovin vertailukelpoisia järjestelmiä.


Molemmissa on omat hyvät ja huonot puolensa. Keski-Euroopassa osataan poimia molemmista hyvät. Sinäkin osaat, kuten edellisestä lainauskohdasta tuli jo ilmi.

----------


## petteri

> Ei maksa. Tiedät, että kuljettaja-ajossa säästetään automaattisen kulunvalvonnnan kustannukset, laituriovet jne.


Automaattinen kulunvalvonta tarvitaan kaikissa nykyaikaisissa tunneli- tai eristetyissä ratkaisuissa jos halutaan ajaa tiheää vuoroväliä, siis myös pikaratikalle mm. tunneliosuuksilla. Pikaratikalla ei sitä ei toki tarvita koko reitillä, jos osa kulkee esimerkiksi kadulla.

Laituriovet ovat järjestelmän turvallisuudelle yhtä tarpeelliset kuljettajallisessa kuin automaattisessa järjestelmässä kun asemaa lähestytään samalla nopeudella ja samassa ympäristössä. Teknis-turvallisuus perusteita, miksi automaatissa pitäisi olla ovet ja kuljettajallisessa järjestelmässä ei, ei ole. Kulttuuri-sosiaalisia perusteita toki voidaan keksiä. Ihmisen kuljettamille järjestelmille kun hyväksytään suuremmat jauhelihamäärät kuin automaateille. Toki pikaratikalla osa linjasta voidaan rakentaa kevyemmin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Automaattinen kulunvalvonta tarvitaan kaikissa nykyaikaisissa tunneli- tai eristetyissä ratkaisuissa jos halutaan ajaa tiheää vuoroväliä, siis myös pikaratikalle.


Jatkuva kulunvalvonta on eri asia kuin automaattinen kulunvalvonta.




> Teknis-turvallisuus perusteita, miksi automaatissa pitäisi olla ovet ja kuljettajallisessa järjestelmässä ei, ei ole. Kulttuuri-sosiaalisia perusteita toki voidaan keksiä. Ihmisen kuljettamille järjestelmille kun hyväksytään suuremmat jauhelihamäärät kuin automaateille.


Jos keksitty kulttuuri-sosiaalinen peruste _käytännössä_ estää laituriovettoman automaattimetron, kuten Helsingissä kävi, niin silloin kustannusero on todellinen, selittelee sitä sitten mitä hyvänsä.

----------


## petteri

> Jatkuva kulunvalvonta on eri asia kuin automaattinen kulunvalvonta.


Onkohan sinulla termit kohdallaan? Automaattinen kulunvalvonta on Englanniksi Automatic Train Protection (ATP). Automaattiajo on  Automatic Train Operation (ATO). ATO voidaan toteuttaa osittaisena(kuljettajallisena) tai täysautomaattina.

ATP:n ja osittaisen ATO:n välillä ei ole nykyään kovin merkittävää hintaeroa.  Tietokone kiihdyttää ja hidastaa junaa myös niin paljon mukavammin, tarkemmin ja taloudellisemmin kuin kuljettaja, ettei uusissa järjestelmissä kannata kuljettajaa päästää säätelemään kaasua ja jarrua kuin silloin kun on pakko. Lähtöpäätöksen ja hätäjarrutukset tekee osittaisessa ATO:ssa kuljettaja. Täysautomaattisessa ATO:ssä tarvitaan sitten enemmän elektroniikkaa kun junassa ei ole kuljettajaa.




> Jos keksitty kulttuuri-sosiaalinen peruste _käytännössä_ estää laituriovettoman automaattimetron, kuten Helsingissä kävi, niin silloin kustannusero on todellinen, selittelee sitä sitten mitä hyvänsä.


Ei Kööpenhaminassakaan ole laituriovia kaikilla asemilla, vaan ainoastaan tunnelissa. Jossain siis estää ja jossain ei. Ja nyt on puhe Kööpenhaminen metrosta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onkohan sinulla termit kohdallaan? Automaattinen kulunvalvonta on Englanniksi Automatic Train Protection (ATP). Automaattiajo on  Automatic Train Operation (ATO). ATO voidaan toteuttaa osittaisena(kuljettajallisena) tai täysautomaattina.


Termit eivät muuta sitä tosiasiaa, ettei kulunvalvontajärjestelmä ratkaise vuoroväliä tai vuorovälin ja suurimman käytetyn nopeuden suhdetta. Olen selvittänyt asian joskus aikaisemminkin, mutta voin selvittää jälleen, jos on unohtunut.

Lyhin mahdollinen vuoroväli riippuu pysäkkiajasta, turvaetäisyydestä sekä kiihdytys- ja jarrutusajoista. Kolme viimeistä määräytyvät kiihtyvyydestä, hidastuvuudesta ja huippunopeudesta. Turvaetäisyyteen vaikuttaa vielä junan pituus, koska vuoroväli lasketaan junien saman kohdan kuten etupään mukaan, mutta seuraava juna ei voi tulla asemalle heti kun edellisen etupää on poistunut asemalta.

Lyhin vuoroväli kasvaa, kun pysäkkiaika kasvaa, huippunopeus kasvaa, junan pituus kasvaa tai kiihtyvyydet vähenevät.

Tämä kaikki on puhdasta fysiikkaa, ei mitään mielipiteitä.

Helsingin metrossa on epäjatkuva eli varattuihin tai vapaisiin tietyn pituisiin suojastusväleihin perustuva kulunvalvonta. Suojastusvälien pituus määrittää lyhimmän kulunvalvonnan salliman vuorovälin, mutta suojastusjaksojen pituus voidaan aina tehdä niin lyhyeksi kuin on tarpeen. Jatkuva kulunvavlonta jäljittelee näköyhteyteen perustuvaa kulunvalvontaa. Siinä kuljettaja näkee edellä ajavan junan ja sovittaa nopeuttaan edellä ajavan junan mukaan. Näkemäohjaus on mahdollinen vain hitailla nopeuksilla olosuhteissa, joissa pysähtymiseen tarvittava etäisyys on aina nähtävissä. Tunneleissa sekä suurten nopeuksien satojen metrien jarrutusmatkoilla näkemäohjaus ei ole mahdollinen.

Käytännössä lyhin metrojen toimiva vuoroväli on ollut 1,5 minuuttia. Sillä on ajettu yli 50 vuotta ainakin Pariisissa ja kuljettajaohjauksella. On siis täysin turha väittää, että vain automaatilla tai jatkuvalla kulunvalvonnalla tämä olisi mahdollista.

Kööpenhaminassa mitä ilmeisimmin uskottiin väittämään siitä, että automatisointi tai kuljettajattomuus ratkaisisivat vuorovälin. Ei ratkaissut, vaan jouduttiin sekä pidentämään vuoroväli että alentamaan linjanopeus siitä, mitä alun perin väitettiin. Helsingin kuljettajaohjauksella ja vanhanaikaisella kulunvalvonnalla ajetaan suurempaa nopeutta kuin Köpiksessä ja kymmenillä Euroopan metroilla ajetaan yhtä lyhyttä tai lyhyempää vuoroväliä kuljettajaohjauksessa kuin Köpiksessä automaatilla.

Mitä hyötyä siis automaatista on?

Etenkin, kun kuljettajattomuus maksaa selvästi enemmän kuin kuljettajaohjaus, ja kustannukset kertautuvat moninkertaisiksi verkkoa laajennettaessa alueille, joilla täydellisestä eristämisestä on pelkästään haittaa.




> Mä en kyllä viittaisi wikiin tällaisessa asiassa. Eikö tämä ole tyypillinen sellainen seikka, jossa wikikirjoittajan oma mielipide saattaa päästä esille liikaa?


Valitettavasti Wikin artikkeli on kirjoitettu sikäli huolimattomasti, ettei artikkelin tietojen lähteitä ole viitteistetty, vaikka lopussa onkin lähdeluettelo. Kahlaamatta läpi lähteitä ei siis voi tietää, mikä on kirjoittajan tulkintaa ja mikä lähteistettyä tietoa.

Kappale, jossa eri vaihtoehtojen jälkeen luetellaan valintaperusteet, voi hyvin perustua suoraan lähteisiin. Kun minimetron valinta on tehty, valinta on täytynyt perustella päätöksen vastuulleen ottaville hallintoelimille. Enkä ihmettelisi, etteikö sitäkin asiaa kuin joukkoliikenteen haittaa autoilulle olisi arvioitu.

Kokonaisuutena kyllä vaikuttaa siltä, että Köpiksessäkin automaattimetropäätös on ollut mahdollinen vain siten, että päätösvaiheen perustelut ovat olleet rankasti väärät todellisuuteen nähden. Mutta tämähän on meille tuttua. Metrojen ja muiden tunnelihankkeiden kustannusarviot ovat noin 100 % pielessä ja suorituskykylupaukset ovat epärealistisia. Kritiikki tyrmätään auktoriteetin voimalla ja siinä vaiheessa kun virheet paljastuvat, levitellään vain käsiä ja selitetään, että pakko vaan on maksaa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kööpenhaminassa mitä ilmeisimmin uskottiin väittämään siitä, että automatisointi tai kuljettajattomuus ratkaisisivat vuorovälin. Ei ratkaissut, vaan jouduttiin sekä pidentämään vuoroväli että alentamaan linjanopeus siitä, mitä alun perin väitettiin. Helsingin kuljettajaohjauksella ja vanhanaikaisella kulunvalvonnalla ajetaan suurempaa nopeutta kuin Köpiksessä ja kymmenillä Euroopan metroilla ajetaan yhtä lyhyttä tai lyhyempää vuoroväliä kuljettajaohjauksessa kuin Köpiksessä automaatilla.


Se, ettei köpiksessä ole päästy alle 2 minuutin vuorovälin johtuu siitä, että linjalla on kaksi aika pitkää haaraa, joiden pitäminen synkronissa ei ole ihan onnistunut. Ja myös pysäkkiajoissa on Kööpenhaminassa on ollut pieniä ongelmia.

Onko muuten jossain kuljettajametrossa 90 sekunnin vuoroväli? Kuljettaja-ajoisella Pariisin linjalla 1 on muuten nykyään vuoroväli 105 sekuntia ja asemaväli lyhyt. Tuolla linjalla ei ole haaroja. Automaatin asennuksen on arvioitu tiputtavan vuorovälin 90 sekuntiin.

Ja Lillen yksihaaraisessa automaattimetrossa on ruuhkassa nykyään 60 sekunnin vuoroväli, joka paljon tiheämpi kuin kuljettaja-ajossa on mahdollista. Vaikka toki ranskalaisilla on erinomainen automaattimetro-osaaminen.

Ja luonnollisesti Helsingissä on Kööpenhaminaa nopeampi metro kun pysäkkivälikin on pidempi. Toisaalta Pariisin automaattimetrolinja 14 on linjanopeudeltaan yhtä nopea kuin Helsingin metro vaikka asemaväli on vähän lyhyempi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Pietarin ja Moskovan metroissa on 90 sekunnin vuorovälit.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se, ettei köpiksessä ole päästy alle 2 minuutin vuorovälin johtuu siitä, että linjalla on kaksi aika pitkää haaraa, joiden pitäminen synkronissa ei ole ihan onnistunut. Ja myös pysäkkiajoissa on Kööpenhaminassa on ollut pieniä ongelmia.


Miten niin johtuu haarasta? Ongelmat alkoivat heti kun liikenne alkoi ja syynä oli se, että pysäkkiajat olivat pidempiä kuin oli suunniteltu. Asia yritettiin ensin hoitaa sillä, että asemillä partioivat stewardit yrittivät estää ihmisiä juoksemasta sulkeutuvien ovien väliin. Nyttemmin siitä on annettu periksi ja pidennetty pysäkkiajat ja vuorovälit.




> Ja Lillen yksihaaraisessa automaattimetrossa on ruuhkassa nykyään 60 sekunnin vuoroväli, joka paljon tiheämpi kuin kuljettaja-ajossa on mahdollista. Vaikka toki ranskalaisilla on erinomainen automaattimetro-osaaminen.


Mikä on matkustajamäärä Lillessä ja mikä on linjanopeus? Raitiovaunulla voi ajaa ja ajetaan allekin 1 minuutin vuoroväliä kuljettajan näkemäohjauksessa. Sama onnistuu bussilla. Mutta kaikki tapahtuu linjanopeuden kustannuksella.

Asia nyt vain on niin, että automaatti ilman kuljettajaa voi parhaimmillaan lähestyä sitä, mihin kuljettaja pääsee ei-automaattisten ihmisten kanssa toimiessaan. Automaatissa on pakko olla varo-aikoja ja turvahidastuksia, minkä vuoksi se on aina huonompi toimiessaan ihmisten kanssa samoissa olosuhteissa.

Kiihdytyksistä ja jarrutuksista on turha puhua kuljettamattomuuden etuna. Täsmälleen samat toiminnot ovat junalla tai vaunulla, antaa sen liikkeellelähtö- ja jarrutuskomennon tietokone tai ihminen. Ihmisessä vaan on se etu, että se näkee mitä toiset ihmiset tekevät. Ihminen kykenee reagoimaan odottamattomaan tilanteeseen, kone ei. Ihminen kykenee aistihavaintojensa avulla ennakoimaan, koneella ei ole edes antureita ennakoinnissa tarvittavan tiedon saamiseksi. Ihminen reagoi hitaammin kuin kone, mutta se on parempi kuin ettei reagoida ollenkaan.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Mikä on matkustajamäärä Lillessä ja mikä on linjanopeus? Raitiovaunulla voi ajaa ja ajetaan allekin 1 minuutin vuoroväliä kuljettajan näkemäohjauksessa. Sama onnistuu bussilla. Mutta kaikki tapahtuu linjanopeuden kustannuksella.


Lillen linjalla 2 on vuodessa noin 47 miljoonaa matkustajaa, Pysäkkiväli on 755 metriä. Linjanopeus on 30 km/h. Vuoroväli ruuhkassa 60 sekuntia.




> Asia nyt vain on niin, että automaatti ilman kuljettajaa voi parhaimmillaan lähestyä sitä, mihin kuljettaja pääsee ei-automaattisten ihmisten kanssa toimiessaan. Automaatissa on pakko olla varo-aikoja ja turvahidastuksia, minkä vuoksi se on aina huonompi toimiessaan ihmisten kanssa samoissa olosuhteissa.


Mielenkiintoinen teoria, jolla ei vaan ikävä kyllä käytännössä pidä paikkaansa.

Ranskan kokemusten perusteella automaatti toimivat paremmin kuin kuljettajan ajamat systeemit. Ja niillä saavutetaan käytännössä matalampi vuoroväli kuin kuljettajan ajamana. Ranskalaiset operoivat toki automaattimetroja ihan oikeasti, joten asiat on testattu käytännössäkin.

Ensimmäisissä ranskalaisissa automaattimetroissa oli paljonkin lastentauteja Kööpenhaminan metron malliin, mutta sittemmin Ranskassa on opittu operoimaan automaattimetroja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lillen linjalla 2 on vuodessa noin 47 miljoonaa matkustajaa,...


Tällä luvulla ei vain ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, miten käytännön pysäkkitoiminnot sujuvat. Kerrohan montako poistujaa ja nousijaa per ovi ja mikä on oviaukon leveys!

Antamiesi tietojen perusteella Lyonin pysäkkiajat ovat 25 sekuntia. Vaikka meillä bussiin noustaan vain yhdestä ovesta, selvitään alle 15 sekunnin pysäkkiajoilla. Jos Lyonissa olisi kuljettajaohjaus ja 15 sekunnin pysäkkiaika, linjanopeus olisikin 34 km/h eikä vain 30 km/h. Eli ihan hyödyllinen automaatti.




> Mielenkiintoinen teoria, jolla ei vaan ikävä kyllä käytännössä pidä paikkaansa.
> 
> Ranskan kokemusten perusteella automaatti toimivat paremmin kuin kuljettajan ajamat systeemit. Ja niillä saavutetaan käytännössä matalampi vuoroväli kuin kuljettajan ajamana. Ranskalaiset operoivat toki automaattimetroja ihan oikeasti, joten asiat on testattu käytännössäkin.


Ranskan automaatit ovat pääasiassa VAL-kumipyörämetroja, joissa ajetaan yhdellä tai kahdella bussin kokoisella vaunulla. Pariisin 14 on oikea metro, jonka kuormitus ei kuitenkaan ole kriittisellä rajalla. Pariisin linjaa 1 ollaan muuttamassa kuljettajattomaksi, joten vielä ei voi kehua sen kokemuksilla.

Minun tietoni mukaan hyvin toimivia automaatteja ei ole Euroopassa, Aasiassa on. Siellä on kuitenkin erilainen kulttuuri, ja sikäläiset metrot ovat ihan oikeaan tarpeeseen. Köpis on toimiva esimerkki siitä, miten automaatti toimii Euroopassa. Minimetrohan sekin on, mutta sillä on sen verran käyttäjiä, että ongelmat tulivat esille. Eivät Köpiksen metro ja sen ongelmat ole mikään teoria, vaan ikävää käytäntöä automaatti-intoilijoille.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Antamiesi tietojen perusteella Lyonin pysäkkiajat ovat 25 sekuntia. Vaikka meillä bussiin noustaan vain yhdestä ovesta, selvitään alle 15 sekunnin pysäkkiajoilla. Jos Lyonissa olisi kuljettajaohjaus ja 15 sekunnin pysäkkiaika, linjanopeus olisikin 34 km/h eikä vain 30 km/h. Eli ihan hyödyllinen automaatti.


Ajetaanko jopa jossain päin maailmaa 52 metrisiä junia tai busseja 60 sekunnin vuorovälillä 34 km/h linjanopeudella pysäkkivälillä 755 metriä? Tai edes 30 km/h linjanopeudella?

Vai onko kyse teoriasta, jolla ei ole yhteyttä käytäntöön?




> Minun tietoni mukaan hyvin toimivia automaatteja ei ole Euroopassa, Aasiassa on.


Kyllä noita löytyy. Muun muassa Pariisin linja 14 ja Lillen metro.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kerrohan montako poistujaa ja nousijaa per ovi ja mikä on oviaukon leveys!


Poistujien määrää per ovi en osaa sanoa, mutta yhdessä junassa on kaksi vaunua, yhteensä 6 ovea kummallakin puolella (3 ovea per puoli per vaunu), ja yhden oviaukon mitta on 1,3 m VAL 208 -kalustossa, joita on Lillessä 60 kaksivaunuista junarunkoa  (vuoden 2005 tilanteen mukaan). VAL 206 -sarjan kalustoa on 83 kaksivaunuista junarunkoa, mutta sen teknisistä tiedoista Wikipediassa ei löytynyt tarkkaa mittaa oviaukolle. Otaksuttavasti se on kuitenkin sama, koska molemmat junatyypit käyttävät samoja laitureita, joilla on laituriovet.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ajetaanko jopa jossain päin maailmaa 52 metrisiä junia tai busseja 60 sekunnin vuorovälillä 34 km/h linjanopeudella pysäkkivälillä 755 metriä? Tai edes 30 km/h linjanopeudella?


Ei näköjään ainakaan Lillessä, kun siellä on automaatti. Siksi siellä ajetaan vain 30 km/h, vaikka 13 % parempaankin voisi päästä.




> Vai onko kyse teoriasta, jolla ei ole yhteyttä käytäntöön?


Siltähän esityksesi näyttää. Todistelusi automaatin ylivoimaisuudesta ei vain onnistu käytännössä. Ei Lillessä eikä Köpiksessä.




> Kyllä noita löytyy. Muun muassa Pariisin linja 14 ja Lillen metro.


Niin, sinun mielestäsi ne ovat hyviä, koska suljet silmäsi siltä, että ne voisivat olla parempia.




> ...yhdessä junassa on kaksi vaunua, yhteensä 6 ovea kummallakin puolella (3 ovea per puoli per vaunu), ja yhden oviaukon mitta on 1,3 m...


Laskepa Petteri tämän perusteella, mikä voisikaan olla Lillen metron maksimikapasiteetti! Ota huomioon ovien turva-ajat ja ovilehtien nopeudet.

Antero

----------


## Jykke

> Pietarin ja Moskovan metroissa on 90 sekunnin vuorovälit.


Onko tätä tihämpää vuoroväliä olemassa muuten kuljettajallisilla metroilla? Muistelisin että Aasiassa (eritoten) Japanissa ajettaisiin vieläkin tiheämmin. Tokiota hiukan tutkin, mutta silmiin ei osunut kahta minuuttia tiheämpiä vuorovälejä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Laskepa Petteri tämän perusteella, mikä voisikaan olla Lillen metron maksimikapasiteetti! Ota huomioon ovien turva-ajat ja ovilehtien nopeudet.


Voisin vielä lisätä, että Lillen VAL-metrossa ei todellakaan ole oviautomatiikkaa vaan keskusvalvomossa ihminen tuijottaa monitoreista tilannetta laiturilla ja painaa nappia kun juna on valmis lähtemään. Tästä johtuen toiminta lienee ripeämpää kuin jos käytössä olisi täysi oviautomatiikka. Asemalta toiselle juna ajaa automaattisesti jatkuvan kulunvalvonnan alaisena ilman että kyydissä olisi kuljettajaa.

Näin ainakin vanhojen materiaalien perusteella, mitä olen joskus lukenut, ellei sittemmin ole siirrytty täysautomatiikkaan ovienkin osalta. Ja miksipä kai olisi kun tämä toimii kohtuullisen hienosti näin?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voisin vielä lisätä, että Lillen VAL-metrossa ei todellakaan ole oviautomatiikkaa vaan keskusvalvomossa ihminen tuijottaa monitoreista tilannetta laiturilla ja painaa nappia kun juna on valmis lähtemään. Tästä johtuen toiminta lienee ripeämpää kuin jos käytössä olisi täysi oviautomatiikka.


Siis se ei olekaan kuljettajaton automaattimetro. Kuljettaja vaan istuu muualla kuin junassa.

Düsseldorfin ratikkatunneli muuten toimii lähes samalla tavalla, joskin kuljettaja istuu ratikan ohjaamossa, koska ajaa ratikkaa tunnelin ulkopuolella. Mutta tunneliin tultaessa tunnelin kulunvalvonta ottaa ratikan automaattiajoon, jossa kuljettaja valvoo ovet ja antaa vaunulle lähtökomennon. On toiminut tunnelin käyttöönotosta lähtien vuodesta 1981.

Docklandsin automaattimetro (DLR) toimii myös samaan tapaan  silloin kun sitä ei ajeta ohjauspöydästä junan etupäästä. Siellä kuljettaja seisoo matkustamossa, mutta pysäkillä hän menee yhden oviaukon kohdalle ja katsoo, milloin ovet voi sulkea ja laittaa junan liikkeelle avaimellaan.

Rohkenenpa arvata, että kun meillä on myös lyöty päätä kallioon ensin kuljettajattomuuden kanssa, niin päädytään joko Lillen tai DLR:n tapaiseen kuljettaja-ajoon  josta on sitten maksettu noin 200 M.

Antero

----------


## TeeJii

Itse Köpiksessä asuneena [93-94] oli rengas jo silloin hyvän kokoinen, mutta katsellessani Google:n kuvista, oli "kova" järkytys, kun Fredriksberg ei olekkaan enään päättäri  :Smile:

----------


## JE

Frederiksberg ei ehtinyt olla metron päättärinä kuin väliaikaisesti, muutaman kuukauden ajan vuonna 2003. S-junan käyttämä rataosa, jolle Frederiksberg oli pääteasema, on sen sijaan lakkautettu kokonaan jo jokunen vuosi ennen metron tuloa.

----------


## Piirka

Automaatiohullutus senkun pahenee. Konsulttitoimiston tuottamassa analyysissä todetaan, että S-banen muuttaminen automaattiradaksi lyhentää matka-aikoja, mahdollistaa vuorovälien tihentämisen sekä pienentää myöhästymisten määrää.

Tanskan liikenneministeri Hans Christian Schmidt suhtautuu myönteisesti S-banen automaatioon, joka on toteutettavissa kuuden - kymmenen vuoden kuluessa. Analyysin mukaan kustannukset kohoavat 3300 M kruunuun (443 M euroa) ja vuosittaisissa liikennöintikuluissa säästetään 45 M kruunua (6 M euroa).

----------


## petteri

> Automaatiohullutus senkun pahenee. Konsulttitoimiston tuottamassa analyysissä todetaan, että S-banen muuttaminen automaattiradaksi lyhentää matka-aikoja, mahdollistaa vuorovälien tihentämisen sekä pienentää myöhästymisten määrää.


Vaikuttaa samansuuntaiselta kehitykseltä kuin muuallakin maailmassa. Aikaisemmin automaattimetrot rakennettiin lähinnä uusinvestointeina, mutta nyt vanhojen järjestelmien automatisointi näyttää olevan hiljalleen lähdössä vauhtiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Automaatiohullutus senkun pahenee. Konsulttitoimiston tuottamassa analyysissä todetaan, että S-banen muuttaminen automaattiradaksi lyhentää matka-aikoja, mahdollistaa vuorovälien tihentämisen sekä pienentää myöhästymisten määrää.
> 
> Tanskan liikenneministeri Hans Christian Schmidt suhtautuu myönteisesti S-banen automaatioon, joka on toteutettavissa kuuden - kymmenen vuoden kuluessa. Analyysin mukaan kustannukset kohoavat 3300 M kruunuun (443 M euroa) ja vuosittaisissa liikennöintikuluissa säästetään 45 M kruunua (6 M euroa).


Tanska on niin pieni maa että jos Kööpenhaminan S-junat automatisoitaidaan niin samalla voitaisiin koko Tanskan  junaliikenne automatisoida saman tien. Tanska voisi toimia junaliikenteen-automatisoinnin koelaboratoriona. Tulisi halvemmaksi kun laitevalmistajat asentaisi laitteitaan ilmaiseksi juniin ja ratoihin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaikuttaa samansuuntaiselta kehitykseltä kuin muuallakin maailmassa. Aikaisemmin automaattimetrot rakennettiin lähinnä uusinvestointeina, mutta nyt vanhojen järjestelmien automatisointi näyttää olevan hiljalleen lähdössä vauhtiin.


Mihinkähän maailmaan mahdat viitata? En ole huomannut, että yleisesti olisi yleistymässä vanhojen järjestelmien automatisointi. Syykin käy ilmi tästä selvityksestä: Takaisinmaksuaika on 74 vuotta hankinnalle, jonka käyttöaika 2530 vuotta. (74 vuotta ilman korkoja. Korkojen kanssa ei koskaan, sillä hytöy vastaa 1,35 %:n vuosikorkoa pääomalle, ja yleisesti käytetyt korot ovat 35 %.)

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Mihinkähän maailmaan mahdat viitata? En ole huomannut, että yleisesti olisi yleistymässä vanhojen järjestelmien automatisointi.


Vanhojen järjestelmien automatisointiprojekteja on nyt vireillä tai rakenteilla esimerkiksi Pariisissa (linjat 1 ja 13), Helsingissä, jossa samalla myös pidennetään metroa ja Kööpenhaminassa, joka suunnittelee laajamittaista junien automatisointia. Varmaan projekteja löytyy enemmänkin, mutta nämä tulivat ensimmäisinä mieleen.

Kyseessä on iso muutos aikaisempaan tilanteeseen, jossa automaatteja tehtiin vain kokonaan uusiin järjestelmiin.

----------


## Kantokoski

Kööpenhaminan metro on maailman paras metro. Olkoonkin että juna- ja laiturikoko asettaa joitain rajoituksia, on ne korvattavissa tiheällä vuorovälillä ja linjastolaajennuksilla.

No en Köpenhaminan metrosta Helsinkiin mallia ottaisi. Toinen metrolinja Espa-Kamppi-Töölö-Melahti-Pasila perustunnelilla toteutettuna pikaratikkalinjastona on oikeansuuntainen vaihtoehto. Perustunnelilla keskinopeudesta saadaan heti 20-30km/h nopeampi kuin ratastalinistien Karlsruhe ja muut höpöhöpö esimerkit tasoristeyksineen ja keskustan museoraitioteineen ei oikein sovi aina ja kaikkialle eikä ole mikään paras ratkaisu. Turkuun ja Tampereelle keskustaan tasoristeykset vielä menettelevät. Myöhemmin voi tehdä uusia ratkaisuja. Mutta Helsingissä on lähtöratkaisun oltava perusteellisesti eri kuin Turussa ja Tampereella.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kööpenhaminan metro on maailman paras metro.


Koska...?




> Toinen metrolinja Espa-Kamppi-Töölö-Melahti-Pasila perustunnelilla toteutettuna pikaratikkalinjastona on oikeansuuntainen vaihtoehto. Perustunnelilla keskinopeudesta saadaan heti 20-30km/h nopeampi kuin ratastalinistien Karlsruhe ja muut höpöhöpö esimerkit tasoristeyksineen ja keskustan museoraitioteineen ei oikein sovi aina ja kaikkialle eikä ole mikään paras ratkaisu.


Koska...?




> Turkuun ja Tampereelle keskustaan tasoristeykset vielä menettelevät. Myöhemmin voi tehdä uusia ratkaisuja. Mutta Helsingissä on lähtöratkaisun oltava perusteellisesti eri kuin Turussa ja Tampereella.


Koska...?

Oikeasti! Vähän perusteluja voisi yrittää esittää.

Tyylillisesti samaa kollia, sebastinia yms. kuin muut ovat sanoneet.

----------


## GT8N

> Kööpenhaminan metro on maailman paras metro.


Ja



> No en Köpenhaminan metrosta Helsinkiin mallia ottaisi.


Aukotonta logiikkaa... "Maailman paras metro" ei siis olekaan paras?




> Perustunnelilla keskinopeudesta saadaan heti 20-30km/h nopeampi kuin ratastalinistien Karlsruhe ja muut höpöhöpö esimerkit tasoristeyksineen ja keskustan museoraitioteineen ei oikein sovi aina ja kaikkialle eikä ole mikään paras ratkaisu.


[citation needed] 

Myös sanat Karlsruhe ja museoraitiotie samassa lauseessa ovat yhtä lähellä toisiaan kuin Turku ja Andromedan tähdistö. Ja kumma juttu kun Kalsruhe ja muut Euroopan laadukkaimmat raitioliikennekaupungit kelpaavat "ratastalinisteille" esimerkeiksi. Vastaavasti mielikuvitustunneli on mielestäsi loistava esimerkki? 




> Mutta Helsingissä on lähtöratkaisun oltava perusteellisesti eri kuin Turussa ja Tampereella.


 Syystä että?

----------


## Kantokoski

Kööpenhaminan metro nyt on vain maailman parhaimpia ellei paras metro. Silti en sitä Helsinkiin ottaisi, muuan muassa kustannusten takia, ja koska Helsingissä toinen, ja kolmas, ja neljäs ja viides jne. metrolinja on perustellumpaa toteuttaa pikaraitiokevytmetrona.

Tasoristeyskortteliratikka sopii Turkuun ja Tampereelle väestöpohjan ja kaupunkirakenteen takia paremmin, mutta Helsingissä pikaraitiokevytmetrolinjaston perustaminen vaatii perustavanlaatuisesti toisenlaisen ratkaisun, koska Turku, Tampere ja Helsinki ovat perustavanlaatuisesti erilaisia kaupunkeja ja kaupunkialueita. Eli lähtökohtaisesti perustavanlaatuisuuden takia on perusteltua toteuttaa alustavanlaatuisesti eri ratkaisu kuin Turussa ja Tampereella.

Kun raidekulkuneuvo kulkee eristetyllä radalla, on se heti lähtökohtaisesti nopeampi kuin kortteliratikka. Kuinka voi väittää toista?

Se että joku on opiskellut jossain Karlsruhessa ja ajanut tietyllä ratikalla päivittäin, ja siitä on ihania muistoja, ei tarkoita että sellainen systeemi on pakko toteuttaa Helsinkiin ja pääkaupunkiseudulle. Tottakai olen sitä mieltä että muiden maiden ja kaupunkien ratkaisuista voi olla opittavaa, ja niistä ottaa hyvät puolet mukaan suunnitteluun Helsinkiin. Mutta pelkkä kustannus yksinään ei ole hyvä puoli.

Tässä keskustelussa, joka on aiheesta Kööpenhaminan metrorengas, on puhuttu myös raitioteiden lakkautuksesta yms. Kööpenhaminan (ja Ruotsinkin vastaavista) asioista, niin täällä ollaan väärässä. Tanskassa ja Ruotsissa siirryttiin oikeanpuoleiseen ajoon, sama mikä Suomessa, tuolloin ja se vaikutti raitioliikententeen lopettamiseen, sillä esimerkiksi raitiokalusto Köpiksessä oli vasemmanpuoleiselle liikennöinnille. Oikeanpuoleiseen ajoon siirtyminen vaikutti joukkoliikenteeseen myös Göteborissa ja muuallakin Ruotsissa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Tämä keskustelu menee jo vähän toivottomaksi, mutta yritetään.




> Kööpenhaminan metro nyt on vain maailman parhaimpia ellei paras metro. Silti en sitä Helsinkiin ottaisi, muuan muassa kustannusten takia, ja koska Helsingissä toinen, ja kolmas, ja neljäs ja viides jne. metrolinja on perustellumpaa toteuttaa pikaraitiokevytmetrona.


Eli maailman paras metro ei olekaan paras silloin kun metro voi olla pikaraitiotie...? Vai tarkoitatko että Kööpenhaminan metro on maailman paras metro, mutta vielä parempi vaihtoehto kuin yksikään metro on pikaraitiotie?

Virhepäätelmä on minusta siinä, että paras ei ole teknisesti yksiselitteisesti määriteltävissä vaan paras kulloiseenkin tilanteeseen on siihen tilanteeseen sopivin vaihtoehto.

Voisin olla eri mieltä toki myös siitä onko Kööpenhaminan metro maailman paras edes puhtaasti teknisin kriteerein. Kokeillut en ole, mutta kuulemastani en ole erityisemmin vakuuttunut.




> Tasoristeyskortteliratikka sopii Turkuun ja Tampereelle väestöpohjan ja kaupunkirakenteen takia paremmin, mutta Helsingissä pikaraitiokevytmetrolinjaston perustaminen vaatii perustavanlaatuisesti toisenlaisen ratkaisun, koska Turku, Tampere ja Helsinki ovat perustavanlaatuisesti erilaisia kaupunkeja ja kaupunkialueita. Eli lähtökohtaisesti perustavanlaatuisuuden takia on perusteltua toteuttaa alustavanlaatuisesti eri ratkaisu kuin Turussa ja Tampereella.


Ja mikä on tuo perustavanlaatuinen ero kaupunkien rakenteissa? Itse kaupunkiseudun koko ei ole relevantti suure vaan enemmän merkitystä on korridorin asukasmäärillä tietyllä etäisyydellä asemista / pysäkeistä. Minusta päällisin puolin näiden kolmen kaupungin kesken on harvinaisen vähän perustavanlaatuista eroa, varsinkaan kun lähtee vertaamaan erilaisiin ulkomaisiin kaupunkeihin. Toki kaikki ovat oman muotoisiaan: Helsingin keskusta on niemellä, Tampere puristuu järvien väliin kannakselle ja Turussa ei ole ihan samanlaisia maantieteellisiä rajoitteita missään suunnassa (mutta toki meri tulee vastaan jonkin matka päässä keskustasta).




> Kun raidekulkuneuvo kulkee eristetyllä radalla, on se heti lähtökohtaisesti nopeampi kuin kortteliratikka. Kuinka voi väittää toista?


Eristyksen asteessa on eroja. On fyysisesti eristetty rata ilman tasoristeyksiä (tunnelissa täysin eristettynä kaikesta mahdollisesta, tai sitten maan pinnalla alttiina säälle ja vaikkapa lentäville objekteille, esim. linnuille, lennokeille, kuumailmapalloille tms.), fyysisesti eristetty rata tasoristeyksin, oma rata ilman fyysistä eristystä mutta täysin etuoikeuksin risteyksissä, oma rata ilman fyysistä eristystä mutta ilman etuoikeuksia ja sekakaista. Ainakin.

Kortteliratikka on aika epämääräinen ilmaus. Ja väittäisin että täyden eristyksen kustannukset useimmissa tapauksissa ovat niin korkeat että etu verrattuna kevyempään eristykseen ei perustele miksi lisäkustannus pitäisi maksaa. Mieluummin kannattaa tehdä lisää vähemmän eristettyä rataa ja saada näin jaettua kapasiteettia laajemmalle alueelle.

Tuskin kukaan kiistää täyden eristyksen hyötyjä, kyse on vain kustannusten ja hyödyn suhteesta. Ei kannata ampua hyttystä kranaatinheittimellä.




> Se että joku on opiskellut jossain Karlsruhessa ja ajanut tietyllä ratikalla päivittäin, ja siitä on ihania muistoja, ei tarkoita että sellainen systeemi on pakko toteuttaa Helsinkiin ja pääkaupunkiseudulle. Tottakai olen sitä mieltä että muiden maiden ja kaupunkien ratkaisuista voi olla opittavaa, ja niistä ottaa hyvät puolet mukaan suunnitteluun Helsinkiin. Mutta pelkkä kustannus yksinään ei ole hyvä puoli.


Ei Karlsruhen mallissa ole kyse siitä, että joku tuntisi nostalgiaa sinne. Itsekään en ole koskaan edes käynyt ko. kaupungissa. Kyseessä on innovatiivinen konsepti, josta kannattaa ottaa oppia.

----------


## GT8N

> ...perustaminen vaatii perustavanlaatuisesti toisenlaisen ratkaisun, ... perustavanlaatuisesti erilaisia kaupunkeja ... perustavanlaatuisuuden takia on perusteltua...


Valotat varmaan mitä tämä "perustavanlaatuisuus" merkitsee mielestäsi käytännössä?




> Kun raidekulkuneuvo kulkee eristetyllä radalla, on se heti lähtökohtaisesti nopeampi kuin kortteliratikka. Kuinka voi väittää toista?


 Niin... ei kukaan ole varmaan muuta väittänytkään. Rautatietasoisesti eristetty rautatie ja raitiotie yli sata vuotta sitten rakennetussa korttelikaupungissa ovat kaksi eri asiaa. Mutta tämä jänkkääminen ei johda mihinkään.




> Se että joku on opiskellut jossain Karlsruhessa ja ajanut tietyllä ratikalla päivittäin, ja siitä on ihania muistoja, ei tarkoita että sellainen systeemi on pakko toteuttaa Helsinkiin ja pääkaupunkiseudulle.


sekä



> Tottakai olen sitä mieltä että muiden maiden ja kaupunkien ratkaisuista voi olla opittavaa, ja niistä ottaa hyvät puolet mukaan suunnitteluun Helsinkiin.


Kukaan ei varmaan ole ehdottanut täällä Karlsruhen kaltaista laajaa duoraitiovaunuverkkoa sellaisenaan Helsinkiin, vai mitä?

Hämärää päättelyketjuasi edustaa myös se, että toistuvasti vailla perusteluja viittaat kintaalla Karlsruhen malliin, mutta kuitenkin olet sitä mieltä, että hyvistä järjestelmistä voidaan ottaa oppia.

Melko moni tällä foorumilla on kirjoittanut kyllästykseen asti nimenomaan siitä, että mallikkaista ja toimivista järjestelmistä on poimittava parhaat palat ja sovellettava niitä täällä käytännössä. Se kun on avain muuttaa nykyistä kieroonkasvanutta toimintakulttuuria.




> Mutta pelkkä kustannus yksinään ei ole hyvä puoli.


Ei itseisarvona. Nykyaikaisissa raitiojärjestelmissä kustannustehokkuus on vain yksi monista hyvistä puolista.




> Tässä keskustelussa, joka on aiheesta Kööpenhaminan metrorengas, on puhuttu myös raitioteiden lakkautuksesta yms. Kööpenhaminan (ja Ruotsinkin vastaavista) asioista, niin täällä ollaan väärässä.


Voit trollaamisen tasolla olevan huutelun sijaan aloittaa siitä, että (1.) kerrot eritellen missä asioissa täällä ollaan mielestäsi väärässä, (2.) millä tavalla asioissa ollaan mielestäsi väärässä ja (3.) miten perustelet tarvittavia lähteitä ja esimerkkejä käyttäen kuinka asiat mielestäsi ovat "oikein".




> Tanskassa ja Ruotsissa siirryttiin oikeanpuoleiseen ajoon, sama mikä Suomessa, tuolloin ja se vaikutti raitioliikententeen lopettamiseen, sillä esimerkiksi raitiokalusto Köpiksessä oli vasemmanpuoleiselle liikennöinnille.


Höpö höpö

Tanskan raitioliikenne on ollut oikeanpuoleista, kuten maan muukin liikenne. Tästä johtuen kalusto on ollut luonnollisesti oikeanpuoleista. Asian on voinut havaita ihan vaikka vaan katselemalla jlf:n ketjusta http://jlf.fi/f21/7245-tanskalainen-hjulekalenteri/ löytyviä videopätkiä kuten esimerkiksi tätä:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4jsx5ZQb5w 

Suosittelen lukemaan ajatuksella Mikon jo aiemmin ketjuun kirjoittaman pätkän:




> Kööpenhaminan raitiotie korvattiin busseilla eli hitaammalla ja pienikapasiteettisemmalla kulkumuodolla. Tämähän johtui siitä, että raitiotien lakkautuksen tarkoituksena Kööpenhaminassa oli joukkoliikenteen palvelutason heikentäminen ja kapasiteetin pienentäminen sekä yksityisautoilun edistäminen.
> 
> Kööpenhaminan raitiotien lakkautuksesta ei valitettavasti tietääkseni ole tehty tieteellistä tutkimusta. Vastaavat tutkimukset Tukholmasta ja Turusta ovat osoittaneet, että lakkautus perustui siellä vääristeltyihin laskelmiin. Koska Kööpenhaminan raitiotie oli oleellisesti kehittyneempi kuin Turun ja Tukholman, on todennäköistä että aiheutunut taloudellinen vahinko oli paljon suurempi. Turussakin aiheutunut vahinko oli nykyrahassa noin 43 miljoonaa euroa. Kööpenhaminassa vahinko oli 5-10 kertaa suurempi koska verkosto oli modernimpi ja vasta oli hankittu 100 uutta vaunua.





> Oikeanpuoleiseen ajoon siirtyminen vaikutti joukkoliikenteeseen myös Göteborissa ja muuallakin Ruotsissa.


(Yllättäen)

Göteborgissa ja Norrköpingissä (muutaman Tukholman esikaupunkilinjan lisäksi) päätettiin säästää toimiva liikennejärjestelmä, muissa kaupungeissa päätettiin keskittyä yksityisautoilun kasvattamiseen.

Suuri raitioteiden lakkautusaalto Ruotsissa johtui pitkälti oikeanpuoleiseen liikenteeseen siirtymisen ajankohdan (1967) vuoksi. Aikakausi oli kaikkein raitiotievihamielisintä ja päätöksiet lakkautuksista tehtiin pääsääntöisesti puutteellisten ja/tai vääristeltyjen tietojen valossa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:30 ----------




> Tasoristeyskortteliratikka sopii Turkuun ja Tampereelle ... mutta Helsingissä pikaraitiokevytmetrolinjaston perustaminen vaatii perustavanlaatuisesti toisenlaisen ratkaisun


Ja tämän jälkeen sanot toisessa ketjussa näin:




> Helsingissä kantakaupungin ulkopuolella voi olla pikaraitiolinjastolla myös joitakin tasoristeyksiä


Eli ei voi, mutta voi?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Voisin olla eri mieltä toki myös siitä onko Kööpenhaminan metro maailman paras edes puhtaasti teknisin kriteerein. Kokeillut en ole, mutta kuulemastani en ole erityisemmin vakuuttunut.


Minä olen täysin vakuuttunut siitä, että Kööpenhaminan metro on maailman paras tanskalainen automaattimetro.

----------

